# Авиация > Современность >  Стратегическая бомбардировочная авиация ВВС США

## MADMAX

18 июня с.г. впервые на бомбардировщике B-2A "Дух Аризоны" (Spirit of Arizona) осуществили полет заместитель командира 131 истребительного авиакрыла полковник Gregory Champagne и майор David Thompson. Теперб летный состав 131 истребительного авиакрыла, по причине передислокации своих самолетов F-15 на другую авиабазу, будут учиться летать на самолетах B-2A. На данный момент в составе 131 иакр уже имеются 7 квалифицированных пилотов, 46 военнослужащих уже находятся на авиабазе Уайтмэн. В ближайшем будушем планируется увеличить количественный состав квалифицированных пилотов до 25 челове, а инженерно-технического состава до 500 военнослужащих.
Ссылка на информационный источник: http://www.whiteman.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123103527

----------


## MADMAX

На следующей неделе около 350 военослужащих инженерно-технического состава и 9 самолетов B-52H из состава 20 тяжелой бомбардировочной авиаэскадрильи 2 тяжелого бомбардировочного авиакрыла (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана) осуществят перелет на авиабазу передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские острова) с целью потренироваться в зоне Тихого океана, навести страх на Северную Корею и если что, быстро слетать в Иран или другие горячие точки планеты... А пацаны и 6 самолетов B-52H из состава 96 тбаэ 2 тбакр, которые ждут замены, отправятся домой на заслуженный отдых...
Информационный источник: http://www.barksdale.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123103345

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то с разрешением ерунда какая-то, смотреть невозможно.

----------


## MADMAX

23 февраля с.г. на авиабазе Андерсен (о. Гуам) при взлете потерпел крушение самый дорогой (1,2 млрд. баксов) бомбардировщик ВВС США B-2A "Дух Канзаса" (Spirit of Kanzas). Пилоты успешно катапультировались... После этого полеты на данных самолетах прекратились и началось раследование причины катастрофы... Как оказалось, что каким-то образом какая-то влажность попала в блоки бортовой аппаратуры, где собственно и внесла свои коррективы в управлении самолета... Ну конечно, это влажность, а не человеческий фактор... Представьте сколько бабок пришлось бы двум пилотам отдавать командованию ВВС США. Ужос!!!

----------


## MADMAX

С 17 по 19 июня с.г. в ходе учения командования ПВО НОРАД "Амальгам дарт 2008" в районе авиабазы Комокс (шт. Вашингтон) американские летчики на истребителях F-15 и F-16, а также их соседи канадцы на истребителях CF-18 тренировались перехватывать типа русских бомбардировщиков (в частности ТУ-95-х), которых имитировали четыре бомбардировщика  B-52H ВВС США, два из состава 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана) и 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота)... Привлекались также самолеты ДРЛО "АВАКС" E-3. Интересно какие результаты...
Вот ссылки на инфу: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...html#msg193051

----------


## MADMAX

Вот все бомбардировщики B-2A:
Air Vehicle No.	Block No.[40]	USAF s/n	Formal name	Status
AV-1	Test/30	82-1066	Spirit of America	1/?/20 - Active
AV-2	Test/30	82-1067	Spirit of Arizona	12/4/97 - Active
AV-3	Test/30	82-1068	Spirit of New York	10/10/97 - Active, Flight Test
AV-4	Test/30	82-1069	Spirit of Indiana	5/22/99 - Active
AV-5	Test/20	82-1070	Spirit of Ohio	7/18/97 - Active
AV-6	Test/30	82-1071	Spirit of Mississippi	5/23/97 - Active
AV-7	10	88-0328	Spirit of Texas	8/31/94 - Active
AV-8	10	88-0329	Spirit of Missouri	3/31/94 - Active
AV-9	10	88-0330	Spirit of California	8/17/94 - Active
AV-10	10	88-0331	Spirit of South Carolina	12/30/94 - Active
AV-11	10	88-0332	Spirit of Washington	10/29/94 - Active
AV-12	10	89-0127	Spirit of Kansas	2/17/95 - Crashed 23 February 2008[25]
AV-13	10	89-0128	Spirit of Nebraska	6/28/95 - Active
AV-14	10	89-0129	Spirit of Georgia	11/14/95 - Active
AV-15	10	90-0040	Spirit of Alaska	1/24/96 - Active
AV-16	10	90-0041	Spirit of Hawaii	1/10/96 - Active
AV-17	20	92-0700	Spirit of Florida	7/3/96 - Active
AV-18	20	93-1085	Spirit of Oklahoma	5/15/96 - Active
AV-19	20	93-1086	Spirit of Kitty Hawk	8/30/96 - Active
AV-20	30	93-1087	Spirit of Pennsylvania	8/5/97 - Active
AV-21	30	93-1088	Spirit of Louisiana	11/10/97 - Active
AV-22/AV-165 cancelled

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Так то ж данные 11-14-летней давности...

----------


## MADMAX

[QUOTE=Lupus Sapiens;30112]Так то ж данные 11-14-летней давности...[/QUOTE
А разве что-то изменилось? Вернее да... На один самолет 23 февраля этого года стало меньше... А самолеты B-52H у них до сих пор древние летают... Впрочем как и у нас... Но амеры хоть пытаются создать стратегический беспилотный бомбардировшик... А про наших по этому поводу я совсем ничего не слышал... 
http://www.snariad.ru/2008/06/06/bombardirovshik/

----------


## MADMAX

А если ты смотришь на года в списке... то это года когда они были приняты на вооружение...

----------


## Artem2

> А самолеты B-52H у них до сих пор древние летают... Впрочем как и у нас...


Действительно, у американцев эксплуатируются бомбардировщики B-52H, последний год постройки которых, ЕМНИП, 1965-й.
Наши самолеты Ту-95МС все построены в интервале 1983-1991 годов, кроме того у них значительно изменена конструкция относительно первых Ту-95. Это так же, как у тех же американцев - у них есть самолеты TR-1. Они тоже созданы по мотивам U-2, но только по мотивам. У них только общая идея схожа, а так, даже размеры отличаются. И никому не приходит в голову назвать TR-1 древним самолетом.

----------


## MADMAX

Классный сайтик: http://www.airwar.ru/index.html

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Если смотреть на заголовки в приведённой вами таблице, то это не год принятия на вооружение, а именно состояние самолёта на данный год - в строю либо нет. 

У TR-1 и U-2 соль не отличии размеров, а в отличии начинки. А вот у Ту-95 первых и последних серий - это ещё вопрос... Если вооружение (КР) ещё более-менее, то всё, что касается БРЭО, и есть самое что ни на есть устаревшее.

----------


## Artem2

> У TR-1 и U-2 соль не отличии размеров, а в отличии начинки.


Я писал не о том, в чем соль, а о том, что это РАЗНЫЕ самолеты при всей их внешней схожести - что новый смаолет может внешне походить на старый. Вот о чем я говорил.




> А вот у Ту-95 первых и последних серий - это ещё вопрос...


Здесь я тоже говорил не о БРЭО, а просто о том факте, что российские бомбардировщики все называют "вытащенными из нафталина", что совершенно не соответствует действительности, ибо это довольно новые самолеты, уж гораздо новее американских B-52. Поэтому в данном контексте никакого "вопроса" нет.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Здесь я тоже говорил не о БРЭО, а просто о том факте, что российские бомбардировщики все называют "вытащенными из нафталина", что совершенно не соответствует действительности, ибо это довольно новые самолеты, уж гораздо новее американских B-52. Поэтому в данном контексте никакого "вопроса" нет.


Так чем же Ту-95 новые? Только тем, что металл в них новый? Да, это такой факт, что его обязательно стоит упомянуть, причём в виде  выражения "новый самолёт" :)))...

----------


## Artem2

> Так чем же Ту-95 новые? Только тем, что металл в них новый? Да, это такой факт, что его обязательно стоит упомянуть, причём в виде  выражения "новый самолёт" :)))...


Вот Вы, коллега, мастер передергивать, как погляжу. Но я Вам спуску не дам  :Biggrin: 
Речь идет о РЕАКЦИИ на слова о том, что Ту-95МС - "старый самолет". Так вот, реагируя на подобные высказывания правдой является то, что это - отнюдь не старый самолет, особенно по сравнению с B-52H.

А то, что он при этом не совсем новый - это тема для совершенно другого разговора, понимаете? Это не связанные темы. Или Вы не чувствуете разницу контекстов, и Вам нужно сказать лишь бы что?  :Wink:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Боюсь, что ваша последняя реплика к вам же в большей степени и относится :). Прошу прощения за переход на личности, но вы напоминаете харатерный типаж форумного спорщика. 

Основные приметы: многословно высказывается по самым разным вопросам, в которых видит себя знатоком (ну просто самый главный спец вы и по отношениям Грузии с Абхазией, и по РГСН :)), спорит не ради истины, а из принципа, придираясь к словам и обвиняя оппонента в собственных грехах (передергивание), игнорирует самые наглядные аргументы оппонентов, непременно оставляет последнее слово за собой, каким бы демагогичным оно не было :). Бывает с разным уровнем общей и специальной подготовки. 

Пример хорошо подготовленного кадра: Жуки-Пуки. 

Пример посредственно подготовленного кадра: ну, вы поняли :).

----------


## MADMAX

Мужики, хорош ругаться!!! Старый, не старый... Как и наш, так и американский пора полностью обновлять... Про американских B-52H и B-1B я слышал, что уже полностью идут работы по испытанию нового бортового вооружения или как это типа БРЭО... Я, к сожалению, в нашей авиации не очень силен, а вот в американской шарю... Я если встречу инфу, по поводу модернизации амеровских бомберов, обязательно выложу...

----------


## MADMAX

Новость от 1 марта 2007 года:
419-я испытательная эскадрилья ВВС США продемонстрировала возможности сверхзвукового бомбардировщика B-1B Lancer, оснащенного прицельной системой нового поколения, сообщает Defencetalk. 

Новая система, разработанная компанией Lockheed Martin, представляет собой контейнер с размещенной внутри комбинированной оптико-электронной/инфракрасной станцией, позволяющей самолету самостоятельно обнаруживать и распознавать малоразмерные движущиеся и стационарные цели в любое время суток и в любых погодных условиях. 

В настоящее время строевые бомбардировщики B-1B не могут распознавать цели самостоятельно и нуждаются в наведении с земли или с разведывательного самолета. 

Система позволяет использовать бомбардировщик как для непосредственного поражения целей, так и для разведки. Для нанесения удара по разведанным целям B-1B может использовать крылатые ракеты и управляемые авиабомбы. 

Сверхзвуковой бомбардировщик-ракетоносец B-1B разработан в середине 80-х годов XX века на основе бомбардировщика B-1A. В качестве основного вооружения самолета предполагалось использовать аэробаллистические ракеты SRAM (Short range aeroballistics missile). После снятия с вооружения ракет SRAM, все самолеты этого типа, в соответствии с договорами о сокращении стратегических вооружений, были выведены из состава стратегических ядерных сил США. 

Взлетный вес B-1B составляет 214 тонн, максимальная скорость - 1450 километров в час, радиус действия - 4500 километров.

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ещё немного:
ВВС США провели удачные испытания новой крылатой ракеты, сообщает агентство РИА Новости со ссылкой на пресс-службу ВВС США. 

"Ракета класса воздух-земля дальнего радиуса действия с увеличенной дальностью полета (The Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile - Extended Range) была выпущена с бомбардировщика B-1B Lancer и пролетела более 400 морских миль до своей цели на ракетном полигоне "Белые пески" в штате Нью-Мексико", - отметили в пресс-службе. 

Первый удачный запуск новой ракеты состоялся 18 мая. 

"Этот запуск был первым в серии испытаний, которые продлятся до декабря 2008 года", - сообщили в пресс-службе ВВС США. --0--

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ещё:
ВВС США провели удачные испытания новой крылатой ракеты, сообщает агентство РИА Новости со ссылкой на пресс-службу ВВС США. 

"Ракета класса воздух-земля дальнего радиуса действия с увеличенной дальностью полета (The Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile - Extended Range) была выпущена с бомбардировщика B-1B Lancer и пролетела более 400 морских миль до своей цели на ракетном полигоне "Белые пески" в штате Нью-Мексико", - отметили в пресс-службе. 

Первый удачный запуск новой ракеты состоялся 18 мая. 

"Этот запуск был первым в серии испытаний, которые продлятся до декабря 2008 года", - сообщили в пресс-службе ВВС США. --0--

----------


## Artem2

Прошу прощения за офф-топ, но я отвечу публично на публичное высказывание в мой адрес, и на том закончу  :Rolleyes: 




> Прошу прощения за переход на личности...


Если Вам нечего сказать по существу, то прощаю  :Tongue: 




> ...многословно высказывается...


Здесь форум, и у каждого участника своя манера выражать мысли. У кого-то - лаконично, у кого-то - экспрессивно, у кого-то - манера изложения - многословная, скучным и монотонным голосом. Все люди разные, так что использовать это как обвинение - очень невежливо.
Если коллега считает, что форум- это место для людей, не способных выражать свои мысли, а способных изъясняться лишь междометиями - то с этим я не согласен.
Свою же точку зрения, если я считаю ее правильной, я буду отстаивать жестко. Но если меня убедят в ее неправильности, я не стану упорствовать, и признаю свою неправоту.




> ...ну просто самый главный спец вы и по отношениям Грузии с Абхазией, и по РГСН...


Ну что Вы, отнюдь не главный спец  :Wink:  Но что поделать, если моя подготовка по этим вопросам несколько больше, чем у некоторых других коллег. Может быть, это кому-то обидно, но если Вы заметите, то я не флужу в пятнадцати темах одновременно или попеременно, а высказываюсь очень избирательно - именно по тем вопросам, в которых я хоть что-то смыслю. И совершенно не обижаюсь на коллег, имеющих больший чем у меня объем знаний как по указанным Вами темам, так и по другим.


По существу вопроса. Коллега Lupus Sapiens пытался убедить меня в том, что Ту-95МС - старый самолет. Ну так в этом меня убеждать не надо, я согласен с тем, что этот самолет, как минимум, не новый. 
Но я против утверждений в печати, что мол, американские ВВС сплошь оснащены новейшей техникой, а русские летают на вытащенных из нафталина самолетах постройки 1950-х годов. Я постарался объяснить, что это - суть полная неправда.
В качестве ремарки замечу, что по новизне конструкции, Ту-95МС не уступает B-52H, а по новизне изготовления, как понятно, превосходит его. Относительно, скажем, B-1B, Ту-95МС, конечно, более старая конструкция, но по времени изготовления - это одно и тоже. Так что, когда говорят о старых самолетах, то надо, наверное, уточнять о какого типа "старости" идет речь. Вот и весь сказ.

----------


## [RUS] MK

А я вот до сих пор не могу понять-ну нахера Асашаю В-2?  :Confused:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> В качестве ремарки замечу, что по новизне конструкции, Ту-95МС не уступает B-52H, а по новизне изготовления, как понятно, превосходит его.


Батенька, изготавливать новенькие планеры (читайте - железки) уже даже Бразилия научилась :). То, что Ту-95 находились в производстве значительно дольше, чем Б-52, говорит только о более высоком качестве материалов и большем ресурсе конструкции Б-52. Тех понастроили - они служат. Наши служат меньше, потому строят новые. С ресурсами у нас завсегда беда была. То, что Ту-95 был оснащён ТВД в эпоху реактивной авиации, говорит только о том, что мы не смогли создать на момент его разработки нормальный ТРД. То, что по составу БРЭО Б-52 всегда первосходили Ту-95, тоже ни для кого не секрет. Долгое производство Ту-95 - это то же самое, что долгое производство "Жигулей": ресурс низкий, оттого клепали новые. А заменить не на что, оттого клепали издавна. Это вам не кадиллак, который 30 лет ездить будет. 
Так что Ту-95 - именно что вытащенные из нафталина анахронизмы. Как это ни обидно (и мне в том числе).

----------


## Artem2

> То, что Ту-95 находились в производстве значительно дольше, чем Б-52, говорит только о более высоком качестве материалов и большем ресурсе конструкции Б-52.


Уверены? Приведите тогда показатели ресурса B-52H и Ту-95МС. Было бы интересно посмотреть.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Уверены? Приведите тогда показатели ресурса B-52H и Ту-95МС. Было бы интересно посмотреть.


Делать мне нечего, как искать эти данные :). Вполне достаточно того факта, что Б-52, построенные 40 лет назад, останутся на вооружении ещё минимум лет 2030-х годов, а 95-е, построенные 25 лет назад, спишут в следующем десятилетии. И можете хоть успориться, чистА из принципа)).

----------


## Artem2

> Делать мне нечего, как искать эти данные.


Стало быть, это Ваши выдумки.




> Вполне достаточно того факта, что Б-52, построенные 40 лет назад, останутся на вооружении ещё минимум лет 2030-х годов, а 95-е, построенные 25 лет назад, спишут в следующем десятилетии.


И это выдумки. Поскольку это пока еще не факт, а лишь предположение  :Biggrin:  
А знать наперед может только Господь Бог.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Расслабьтесь :). Это не выдумки, а официальная информация от военных ведомств России и США :). Так что или докажите обратное, или примите как факт: назначенный ресурс у Б-52 больше, чем у Ту-95.

----------


## Artem2

> Так что или докажите обратное, или примите как факт: назначенный ресурс у Б-52 больше, чем у Ту-95.


Еще чего? А полы Вам помыть не надо? Еще он будет мне указывать, что принимать, а что не принимать. 

Доказывать будете именно Вы, ибо это именно Вы утверждаете, что назначенный ресурс B-52H больше, чем у Ту-95МС. Я это допускаю, хотя и сомневаюсь в этом. Так что или - "цифры в студию", или Вы - обыкновенный болтун.

----------


## маска

> Еще чего? А полы Вам помыть не надо? Еще он будет мне указывать, что принимать, а что не принимать. 
> 
> Доказывать будете именно Вы, ибо это именно Вы утверждаете, что назначенный ресурс B-52H больше, чем у Ту-95МС. Я это допускаю, хотя и сомневаюсь в этом. Так что или - "цифры в студию", или Вы - обыкновенный болтун.



Назначенный ресурс планера вариантов B-52D и F - 6000 ч, В-52 G/H -12500 ч.
Бомбардировщики B-52H, ресурс планера которых после ряда доработок увеличился с 18000 до *34500* часов, будут находится в строю как минимум до 2010 года. 
http://www.fos.ru/avia/7123.html
Ресурс Ту-95 - это самая большая тайна,и знать ее никому не положено.

----------


## Artem2

> Бомбардировщики B-52H, ресурс планера которых после ряда доработок увеличился с 18000 до *34500* часов...


Похоже. Есть данные, что по крайней мере с 2004 г. ресурс планера B-52H был увеличен до 32500-37500 ч. (http://www.acq.osd.mil/dsb/reports/2...e-engining.pdf).

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Во-во. Это при том, что среднегодовой налёт у Б-52 составляет почти 400 часов. Угадайте, какой среднегодовой налёт у Ту-95. И даже при этом они всё равно будут служить меньше... Так что если кто из нас и болтун, так это вы, тёзка :).

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Специально для сомневающихся, цитирую только что состоявшийся телефонный разговор:

"_Ту-95 в Узине, первые МС, имели назначенный ресурс 13000часов налета и примерно 12 лет по календарю. Их продлевали_".

Информация от техника Ту-95. Таким образом, уже изначально назначенный ресурс Ту-95МС был меньше ресурса Б-52H на 5000 часов.

----------


## Artem2

> ...первые МС имели назначенный ресурс 13000 часов налета.
> 
> ...изначально назначенный ресурс Ту-95МС был меньше ресурса Б-52H на 5000 часов.


Нет, на тот момент назначенный ресурс B-52H составлял 12500 часов. Потом его продлевали - сначала до 18000, а потом и до 35000-37000. 
У Ту-95МС в начале эксплуатации - 13000 часов. Это вполне сопоставимые цифры, которые говорят о примерной эквивалентности конструкций самолетов, предназначенных для выполнения одинаковых задач. 
Если бы планер B-52 был бы сразу сделан с таким запасом, то его назначенный ресурс уже в начале эксплуатации был бы гораздо больше тех 12000 часов.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Нет, на тот момент назначенный ресурс B-52H составлял 12500 часов.


Сравните эти моменты. Когда начали делать Н, и когда - МС.

----------


## Artem2

> Сравните эти моменты. Когда начали делать Н, и когда - МС.


А какая разница? Это не имеет значения. Это самолеты примерно одинаковой размерности, предназначенные для решения одинаковых задач. Нагрузки в эксплуатации они испытывают сопоставимые, следовательно, конструкция у них принципиально схожая. Так что время начало выпуска здесь никакой роли не играет. И тот, и другой, в начале своего выпуска имели сопоставимый ресурс планера. Все в порядке.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Да нет, не в порядке. Вы в корне не понимаете проблему. Знаете, почему советские МБР всю жизнь весили в полтора раза больше американских при одинаковой забрасываемой массе, но меньшей дальности? Потому что *стали у нас были хреновые*, и электроника тяжелая. Даже если принять, что ресурсы у первых версий Б-52 и Ту-95 примерно равны, то это значит только, что уровень американских технологий в данной сфере обогнал советский на 22 года (первый полёт серийного 52Н в 1961, МС - в 83). Они сумели сделать планер с ресурсом в 13 тысяч на двадцать лет раньше. Уровень материаловедения и производства был другой.

----------


## Artem2

> Потому что стали у нас были хреновые


Вообще-то, дозвуковой самолет в-основном стоится из дюралюминия. Вы, наверное, не в курсе. "Стали", там конечно, есть, но не в таком количестве. У Ту-4 полки лонжеронов делали из Д-16Т, крыло Ту-16 вообще кессонное, весь кессон - дюралевый.

Потом, материаловедение - это не та сфера, где можно сохранять в секрете достижения на протяжении десятков лет. Даже если Вам удастся получить сплав с улучшенными характеристиками, это очень быстро станет доступно всем. Тот же Ту-4, который продвинул вперед весь советский авиапром, делался из сущестовавшего отечественного материала Д16Т. Если бы это было "дерьмо", Ту-4 никуда бы не улетел. Так что даже на конец 1940-х годов говорить о каком-то существенном отставании от США в области авиационных конструкционных материалов, на мой взгляд, неверно.

Я вижу, Вы большой специалист в авиационном материаловедении. Рзъясните мне дилетанту, чем же наши авиационные конструкционные материалы хуже американских? (особенно в контексте приобретения американцами почти всего авиационного титана у ВСМПО "Ависма", но это так, к слову).

Наши МБР весили значительно больше американских главным образом потому, что были жидкостными. Несмотря на наличие определенного технологического отставания от США в том числе в технологии изготовления крупных агрегатов корпусов ракет (это не для кого никогда не было секретом) вклад в увеличение веса МБР этот фактор вносил сравнительно небольшой. Если взглянуть на американскую жидкостную МБР "Титан-2", или наоборот, на советский "Тополь", то можно увидеть, что они вполне сопоставимы каждая со своим зарубежным аналогом.

Вы пытаетесь убедить меня в российском технологическом отставании от США? Так не стоит стараться, я с этим не спорю, и более того, знаю об этом гораздо больше Вас. Только не надо преувеличивать значение этой проблемы и все сводить к ней. 
Россию и США трудно сравнивать. США шли к своему технологическому уровню 230-летним путем относительно свободной страны со свободной рыночной экономикой. Россия смогла лишь незначительно преодолеть этот разрыв (и то лишь в некоторых областях, а вдругих - безнадежно отстать) во второй половине ХХ века за счет неимоверных жертв, принесенных ранее, да и после. Так чего же Вы хотите? Чудес на свете не бывает.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Хе-хе :). Я вам про Фому, вы мне про Ерёму :). Знаю я, из чего самолёты строятся. Ясно же, что я привожу параллель - но вы и тут не можете не удержаться и не передёрнуть :). 

Могу развеять ваше глубокое заблуждение насчёт материаловедения (будучи материаловедом по первому образованию ;)). Есть огромное количество типов материалов, которые появились давным-давно, и которые мы до сих пор делаем хуже, чем те же американцы. Пример из крайне востребованных - ПКМ. А есть те материалы, которые получаются хуже у них. 

Если вам удастся получить сплав с улучшенными характеристиками, то вовсе не факт, что, получив его образец, кто-то ещё сумеет его воспроизвести, потому как знание состава ещё ничего не даёт. Даёт - технология, а её можно только украсть или разработать.

Титан - это частный случай. В мире самолёты из него не делают (как и подводные лодки). Американцам проще закупить то, что им требуется в небольшом количестве, чем тратиться на создание собственного производства. 

Про жидкостные МБР - чушь, учите историю. Возьмите твердотопливную РСМ-52, и сопоставьте с американскими аналогами. Проблема именно в прочностных качествах материалов. 

Что ж вы опять съезжаете на общую демагогию под конец реплики? Поднадоело уже порядком.

----------


## Artem2

А, если Вы говорили о сталях в плане проведения параллелей, то простите великодушно, я Вас действительно не понял... 
Насчет важности технологий в деле производства новых материалов полностью с Вами согласен.

Но давайте не будем уходить от темы. И не будем про сталь.

Я Вам задаю конкретный вопрос: расскажите, раз Вы специалист, без общих фраз, - какие материалы у Ту-95МС хуже, чем у B-52. Или какие материалы сделались у B-52 лучше настолько, что его назначенный ресурс продлен до 35000 часов. Но с конкретными цифрами. Это всем будет интересно. И меня попутно сможете убедить тоже. Тогда это будет разговор. А иначе - демагогию разводите именно Вы. Предложения "просто поверить" - без доказательств - это как-то несерьезно. 

Вся эта бодяга длится не первый день, а единственную конкретную цифру (ресурс Ту-95МС, я имею в виду) Вы смогли привести лишь один раз.  Я высказал точку зрения, Вы возразили, но действенных аргументов в свою пользу привести не можете. Только аналогии. Но аналогия - не доказательство. Это несколько раздражает. Я уже от Вас устал, если честно... Если Вы не можете привести ни одной конкретной характеристики, то давайте тогда закончим с Вами разговор. Он не имеет смысла.

----------


## Artem2

> Что ж вы опять съезжаете на общую демагогию под конец реплики? Поднадоело уже порядком.


Поумерьте свое раздражение. Я Вам здесь не Ираклий Андронников, чтобы доставлять эстетическое наслаждение своими рассказами.

----------


## MADMAX

Товарищи, хорош дискуссий... Поживем, увидим... Но как мне кажется... Вот такой расклад... Ядерным оружием могут оснащаться из самолетов стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США, только самолеты B-52H и B-2A, причем: у B-52H - это крылатые ракеты (сами понимаете их значение и преимущество перед обычными бомбами), и у B-2A - это авиационные бомбы. Ну а самолеты B-1B давно уже воюют вооружением в обычном снаряжении, т.е. в качестве оказания непосредственной авиационной поддержки наземному компоненту ВС США и их союзников, как например в операциях "Свобода Ираку" и "Несгибаемая свобода" в Афганистане... У бомберов B-52H это крылатые ракеты AGM-129 (AGM-86 - сняты с вооружения), которые снаряжены ядерной боевой частью. И дальность их полета составляет около 3500 км. Так что и не надо будет залетать в зону ПВО противника, стоит только подлететь, осуществить массовый пуск крылатых ракет, развернуться и полететь домой... Если конечно от него что-то осталось при всеобщей ядерной войне, ну или на запасные аэродромы других стран... У B-2A похуже обстаят дела... Им придется залетать в зону ПВО противника, так как на сколько я знаю у них только авиационные бомбы B-61, оснащенные ядерной боевой частью. Но американцы надеются на их "невидимость"... Я бы так не думал... Где-то даже видел инфу, что ЗРК С-300... Но, уже есть инфа, что последней новинкой, применение которой должно серьезно повысить боевой потенциал самолетов B-2A, являются крылатые ракеты AGM-137 TSSAM. Каждый бомбардировщик может поднять по восемь боеприпасов этого типа, размещаемых на двух 4-позиционных пусковых установках. По сообщению представителей ВВС США, работы по окончательной доводке всех В-2 по стандарту Block-30 ожидается завершить только к 2014 г.
Но всё же, замечу, что в разных источниках пишут, что все стратегические бомберы могут нести как и ядерные бомбы, так и крылатые ракеты с ядерной боевой частью... Но, насколько я знаю, ядерной вооружение у американцев такое (в плане стратегической бомбардировочной авиации): B-52H - крылатые ракеты AGM-129A, B-2A - авиационные ядерные бомбы B-61. Всё... А B-1B воюют обычным вооружением и в ядерный потенциал США не входят... Поэтому, как мне кажеться, B-52H ещё полетают, несмотря на их прожорливость в плане топлива... Хотя уже могут заливать синтетическое топливо... Я вот тут недавно смотрел познавательный фильм про наших Ту-22М3... Народ, а они куда пропали? Вроде классные самолеты... Я вижу в последнее время в новостях только Ту-160 и Ту-95МС... И ещё такой вопрос, неужели Ту-95МС лучше Ту-22М3? Какова судьба этого классного на мой взгляд самолета? Ну а "Барсуки" Ту-16 уже наверное своё отлетали... Хотя тоже хорошие самолеты...

----------


## Nazar

> Народ, а они куда пропали? Вроде классные самолеты... Я вижу в последнее время в новостях только Ту-160 и Ту-95МС... И ещё такой вопрос, неужели Ту-95МС лучше Ту-22М3? Какова судьба этого классного на мой взгляд самолета? Ну а "Барсуки" Ту-16 уже наверное своё отлетали... Хотя тоже хорошие самолеты...


Да никуда он пока окончательно не пропал , летает и в МА и в ДА , не все-же в телевизор впихивать , да и сравнивать эти абсолютно разные машины , нет никакого смысла *они разные*
А Ту-16 свое отлетали еще в 1993году.

----------


## MADMAX

Всё о крушении 23 февраля бомбардировщика B-2A... Есть видео.
http://www.acc.af.mil/accspecialrepo...ationboard.asp

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Boeing разработает ударный комплекс РЭБ для В-52


http://legion.wplus.net/news/6th.shtml#LAST




> Компания В-52 получила контракт исследовательской лаборатории ВВС США стоимостью $14,9 млн., предусматривающий разработку и отработку ударных средств электронного нападения и РЭБ дальнего действия, позволяющих применять электронные вооружения без входа в зону поражения противника (концепция stand-off electronic attack). Работы в рамках контракта будут проводиться в рамках программы создания нового средства РЭБ - Core Component Jammer, CCJ.
> 
> Прототип системы должен быть развернут на борту В-52Н в 2011-2012 гг.
> Источник: CNews R&D, 01.07.2008


  :Frown:

----------


## MADMAX

Ну и здоровенные эти самолеты B-52H!!! И уродские если честно...

----------


## маска

> Ну и здоровенные эти самолеты B-52H!!! И уродские если честно...


Видимо вы не видели с чего "есть пошел" В-52.По сравнению с ним В-52Н просто красавец.

----------


## alexvolf

Разработка В-52 была начата летом 1946г,заказ на два образца был выдан в сентябре 1947г.Первый опытный образец ХВ-52 начал проходить наземные испытания 29 ноября 1951г а 15 марта 1952 г такие-же испытания начал проходить второй опытный образец YB-52.Первый затем был возвращен на завод для установки допоборудования и поэтому первым в воздух поднялся YB-52 -15 апреля 1952г.На приведенных выше снимках тот самый YB-52 с восемью ТРД Пратт и Уитни J-57-P3 с тягой по 4400 кг каждый.С этими ТРД было построено всего три В-52.Первоначально производство В-52 "Стратофортрес" было налажено на заводе Боинг в Сиэтле и дополнительно в 1953г в отделении фирмы Уичито.
С уважением

----------


## MADMAX

Спасибо alexvolf за позновательный материал...

----------


## juky-puky

> И ещё такой вопрос, неужели Ту-95МС лучше Ту-22М3?


- Разумеется:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/tu95ms.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/bomber/tu22m3.html 



> Какова судьба этого классного на мой взгляд самолета?


- Как и у всех: выработает ресурс и пойдёт на переплавку.

----------


## MADMAX

Интересно... А у нас разрабатываются какие-нибудь новые типы самолетов стратегической бомбардировочной авиации? Или так и будем модернизировать которые есть...

----------


## alexvolf

> Интересно... А у нас разрабатываются какие-нибудь новые типы самолетов стратегической бомбардировочной авиации? Или так и будем модернизировать которые есть...


Забыли наверное про 160, по одному в трехлетку и вполне....
Зачем нужно 10 АДД? В условиях современных локальных конфликтов и военной доктрины РФ стратеги не понадобяться.Дело до 3-й мировой при накопленном ЯО мировыми державами навряд-ли дойдет.Президенты тоже люди и все жить хотят, детишек там всяких - внуков.Ясно что до мирового пацифизма тоже далеко.С мировым жандармом вроде корешимся,правда за ними глаз да глаз нужен а вот его на половину потеряли (морская авиация) да и рогатки уже не те (ПВО).В общую кучу ВВС-ПВО-опять же смотрим как у них за бугром.Так что как говорил Ильич история развивается по спирали.Правда мудрая книга всех времен и народов глаголит "все возвращается на круги своя".

----------


## MADMAX

Как бы потом не лохонуться... Ну да ладно, поживем увидим...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот выкладываю рисунок-схему самолета B-2A...

----------


## MADMAX

В Великобритании на авиашоу "Riat-2008" помимо другой авиации, присутствовали: два самолета B-1B (7 тбакр, Дайс, шт. Техас), 1 B-52H (2 тбакр, Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана), 1 B-52H (917 акр командования резерва ВВС США, Барксдейл)...
Вот несколько фото:

----------


## alexvolf

Небольшая фотосерия катастрофы самолета В-2 о которой писал MADMAX

----------


## MADMAX

Классные фотки... Далетались...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/07/21/guam/

Говорят, Б-52 грохнулся.

Кстати, а кто знает, отчего на крайней фотографии в сообщении №55 два орла работают в изолирующих костюмах?
Что там такого супер-пупер токсичного может быть? На Б-2 используется какое-то хитрое топливо? Или он что-то интересное нёс??

----------


## MADMAX

Вау!!! Вот это да!!! Да там у них прям проклятье какое-то!!! Третий самолет за этот год с катастрофой... И причем каждого по немногоу... Ну не считая одного B-1B на авиабазе Эль-Удейд (Катар), на котором произошел пожар... Но по сообщениям очевидцев там такие разрывы снарядов были что мама не горюй... Скорее всего они потеряли самолет... 
23 февраля - B-2A при взлете с авиабазы Андерсен (о. Гуам) рухнул. Оказалось что влажность попала в бортовое электрооборудование в результате чего датчики высоты не корректно сработали, в последствии чего и произошло крушение...;
8 марта - B-1B из состава 28 тбакр не долетел с авиабазы Чанги (Сингапур) после авиашоу, по тех. причинам сел на Андерсен (о. Гуам) где протаранил стоящие неподалеку пажарные машины;
Короче, что-то неладное там творится у них...

----------


## MADMAX

> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/07/21/guam/
> 
> Говорят, Б-52 грохнулся.
> 
> Кстати, а кто знает, отчего на крайней фотографии в сообщении №55 два орла работают в изолирующих костюмах?
> Что там такого супер-пупер токсичного может быть? На Б-2 используется какое-то хитрое топливо? Или он что-то интересное нёс??


А костюмы это наверное у них такие пожарные и есть... Ну типа по правилам должно быть так...

----------


## MADMAX

Там, кстати, на Гуаме у американцев проводятся учения ВВС под наименованием "Джангл шилд" (с 18 июля по 2 августа). Основной целью данного учения как раз является отработка действий истребительной авиации по перехвату авиации условного противника (в частности, как я думаю, самолетов B-52H)... В этом учении принимали (уже) участие 6 самолетов F-22A из состава 90 иаэ 3 акр (Элмендорф, шт. Аляска), самолеты F-15E из состава 389 иаэ 366 иакр (Маунтин-Хом, шт. Айдахо) и самолеты B-52H из состава 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана)... Может в ходе маневров и не поделили что-то... У них на учениях частенько такое бывает... Кто-нибудь кого-нибудь заденет крылом или ещё чем-то...
http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123107063

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Может, они даже нечаянно его увалили  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MADMAX

Самолет рухнул на расстоянии 40 км от острова Гуам.... Он должен был участвовать в параде по случаю освобождения Гуама от японцев... Короче, не получилось... Я слышал у него возникли проблемы с пятым двигателем... А потом он рухнул... Наверное пожар был...

----------


## MADMAX

ВВС США начали процесс снятия с вооружения 18 стратегических бомбардировщиков B-52H Stratofortress. Как сообщается на официальном сайте американских военно-воздушных сил, списание самолетов осуществляется в целях сокращения расходов на поддержание парка в состоянии боевой готовности. На данный момент на авиабазу Тинкер в Оклахоме для постановки на хранение прибыл первый бомбардировщик с бортовым номером LA1023. Он поступил на вооружение в 1961 году и был приписан ко 2-му бомбардировочному авиакрылу авиабазы Барксдейл в Луизиане, однако из-за нехватки стояночных площадок дислоцировался на авиабазе Майнот (шт. Северная Дакота). Постановка на хранение каждого последующего бомбардировщика из состава авиабаз Барксдейл и Майнот будет осуществляться с периодичностью раз в две недели. В настоящее время на вооружении стратегической авиации США состоит 94 бомбардировщика B-52H. Таким образом, в результате сокращения парка в строю останется 76 самолетов, при этом только 44 из них будут использоваться для непосредственного выполнения боевых задач. Согласно планам ВВС США, полное списание бомбардировщиков B-52H произойдет не ранее 2035-2040 годов.

----------


## MADMAX

С 28 июля на авиабазе Эль-Удейд (Катар) началась плановая замена экипажей и самолетного парка стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США, в частности, самолетов B-1B из состава 37 тбаэ 28 тбакр (Элсворт, шт. Южная Дакота) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США. На данной авиабазе самолеты базировались в течение 6 месяцев...
http://www.ellsworth.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123108601

----------


## MADMAX

Фото списанного бомбардировщика B-52H.

----------


## alexvolf

> Фото списанного бомбардировщика B-52H.


Уважаемый MADVAX
Амеры давно списывают, но разбирать не особо торопятся т.к. дело это затратное.Полпустыни заставили эропланами и не только фортрессами.

----------


## MADMAX

Да, знаю такое... Вроде эти законсервированные самолеты устаревших модификаций и прочие дислоцируются близ авиабазы Девис-Монтан (шт. Аризона)...

----------


## MADMAX

Авиабаза Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) является на сегодняшний день одной из основных авиабаз передового базирования боевой авиации ВВС США. На случай возникновения конфликта в любой точке планеты экипажи данных самолетов готовы немедленно поднять самолеты в воздух у убыть в район оперативного предназначения и нанести точечные ракетно-бомбовые удары. В мирное время занимаются плановой учебно-боевой подготовкой в зоне Тихого океана...
На данных фото видно самолеты заправщики KC-135, бомбардировщики B-52H, самолет ДРЛО "АВАКС" E-3, истребители F-15 и F-22A.

----------


## MADMAX

Стратегические бомбардировщики B-52H ВВС США начали оснащать новыми средствами лазерного наведения на цель под названием Litening AT laser targeting pod. Уже два самолета B-52H из состава 23 тбаэ 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) ими оснащены... В результате чего, 
9 августа в штате Канзас было провдено учение под названием "Глобальная война с терроризмом", на котором экипажами данных самолетов совместно с авиацией контроля воздушного пространства E-3 ДРЛО АВАКС, контроля наземной обстановки E-8C системы Джистарс и тактической авиации F-16 был отрабатан комплекс мероприятий по бомбометанию...
http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123110583

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Стратегические бомбардировщики B-52H ВВС США начали оснащать новыми средствами лазерного наведения на цель под названием Litening AT laser targeting pod. Уже два самолета B-52H из состава 23 тбаэ 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) ими оснащены... В результате чего, 
> 9 августа в штате Канзас было провдено учение под названием "Глобальная война с терроризмом", на котором экипажами данных самолетов совместно с авиацией контроля воздушного пространства E-3 ДРЛО АВАКС, контроля наземной обстановки E-8C системы Джистарс и тактической авиации F-16 был отрабатан комплекс мероприятий по бомбометанию...
> http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123110583


...по школе, в которой укрылись террористы. Аминь...  :Biggrin: 

А вообще-то интересная наблюдается тенденция. Теперь, чтобы никого не обидеть, все учения называют антитеррористическими, будь то тренировка горного спецназа или крупные войсковые учения с привлечением авиации и флота... Бедная группа партизан с калашниковыми.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MADMAX

А вообще-то интересная наблюдается тенденция. Теперь, чтобы никого не обидеть, все учения называют антитеррористическими, будь то тренировка горного спецназа или крупные войсковые учения с привлечением авиации и флота... Бедная группа партизан с калашниковыми.

Так так было всегда... Типа против террористов, а у учения совсем другая цель...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Так так было всегда... Типа против террористов, а у учения совсем другая цель...


Я имел в виду Советские времена-там и у нас, и у них учения называли более определенно, чем мочилово террористов. Тогда и террористов в сегодняшнем понимании не было. 

А раз Вы так осведомлены про бомб-ю авиацию США, то не скажите, нет ли в войсках настроений списать все В-2 к такой-то бабушке? Самоль дорогой, а что с него толку? По критерию эффективность\стоимость ему с В-1 не тягаться.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MADMAX

> Я имел в виду Советские времена-там и у нас, и у них учения называли более определенно, чем мочилово террористов. Тогда и террористов в сегодняшнем понимании не было. 
> 
> А раз Вы так осведомлены про бомб-ю авиацию США, то не скажите, нет ли в войсках настроений списать все В-2 к такой-то бабушке? Самоль дорогой, а что с него толку? По критерию эффективность\стоимость ему с В-1 не тягаться.


Нет, американцы не собираются их списывать... Но и производить больше тоже не собираются... Я где-то видел информацию, что у них из всех уже 15 самолетов в нормальном боеготовом состоянии около 7 единиц... Вообще у них стал вопрос о создании стратегического беспилотного бомбардировщика будущего... Да и вообще они много чего хотят создать... К тому же они сняли с вооружения истребители F-117A, выполненные по технологии "Стелс"... и заменяют их на новые F-22A... Если мне память не изменяет, то почти все самолеты F-15 (которые уже начали в воздухе разваливаться) планируют заменить на F-22A.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

И куда теперь, инетерсно, все 117? В пустыню? По идее, можно было бы попытаться использовать хотя бы планеры и движки для разработки прототипа беспилотного бомбера. Поскольку (по началу, по крайней мере) летать он будет предельно просто и не шибко быстро, снижение заметности не помешает... (ну это я так, теоретизирую. А то ещё обвинят опять в том, что я превратился в носителя духа жуки-пуки))).

----------


## MADMAX

> И куда теперь, инетерсно, все 117? В пустыню? По идее, можно было бы попытаться использовать хотя бы планеры и движки для разработки прототипа беспилотного бомбера. Поскольку (по началу, по крайней мере) летать он будет предельно просто и не шибко быстро, снижение заметности не помешает... (ну это я так, теоретизирую. А то ещё обвинят опять в том, что я превратился в носителя духа жуки-пуки))).


Скорее всего в пустыню... Ну скорее всего они и будут использовать некоторые свои разработки для создания бомбера будущего...

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый MADMAX
Дополню Ваш обзор несколькими снимками В-52.Последовательность снимков говорит сама за себя.На последнем снимке следы "ковровых" бомбардировок В-52 территории Северного Вьетнама.

----------


## Nazar

> К тому же они сняли с вооружения истребители F-117A, выполненные по технологии "Стелс"... и заменяют их на новые F-22A...


А когда F-117 стал истребителем ? , или Вы только по литере ориентируетесь и неужели самолетом F-22 планируют заменить ударный F-117 ? Всегда поражался загадочности заокеанского ума , но оказывается более удивительное рядом.

----------


## MADMAX

> А когда F-117 стал истребителем ? , или Вы только по литере ориентируетесь и неужели самолетом F-22 планируют заменить ударный F-117 ? Всегда поражался загадочности заокеанского ума , но оказывается более удивительное рядом.


Ну если быть точнее, то F-117A является ударным истребителем... А самолеты F-117A из состава 49 иакр (Холломэн, шт. Нью-Мексико) действительно заменяют на истребители F-22A...
Вот ссылка на эту тему: http://www.f-16.net/news_article2868.html

----------


## MADMAX

14 августа два стратегических бомбардировщика B-2A из состава 509 тбакр (Уайтмэн, шт. Миссури) в рамках тренировки под названием "Глобальная мощь" (Global Power) осуществили 16 часовой беспосадочный перелет с авиабазы постоянной дислокации в район полигонного комплекса Wainfleet (Великобритания), где экипажами самолетов был отработан комплекс учебно-боевых задач по бомбометанию 2000 футовых авиационных бомб в инертном снаряжении... Далее они осуществили посадку на авиабазу Фэрфорд (Великобритания).
http://www.airforce-magazine.com/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/n..._flying_visit/

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Нет, американцы не собираются их списывать... Но и производить больше тоже не собираются... Я где-то видел информацию, что у них из всех уже 15 самолетов в нормальном боеготовом состоянии около 7 единиц... Вообще у них стал вопрос о создании стратегического беспилотного бомбардировщика будущего... Да и вообще они много чего хотят создать... К тому же они сняли с вооружения истребители F-117A, выполненные по технологии "Стелс"... и заменяют их на новые F-22A... Если мне память не изменяет, то почти все самолеты F-15 (которые уже начали в воздухе разваливаться) планируют заменить на F-22A.


Очевидно, вся суть этих бесполезных машин в пропаганде. Обратите внимание, как часто в проамериканских передачах показывают этот самолет (равно как и другие стелсы). При этом звучат слова "передовой", "суперсовременный", "оружие будущего", "непревзойденный", "не имеет аналогов", "...". Особое место в этих рассказах занимает упоминание стоимости. Вы никогда не задумывались над тем, почему в пронашенских передачах, когда рассказывают про какой-то самолет, редко называют его стоимость? Фраза о жутких миллионах и миллиардах долларов заставляет американцев испытывать "патриотический оргазм" (с). А то, что их всего семь штук (что даже и не упоминается)-не беда! У русских медведей и того нет...  :Biggrin: 

Что касается замены ф-117 на Ф-22. Вот тут (http://paralay.com/f24.html) написано, что функции "F-111, а также F-117 и  F-15E" будут, скорее всего, возложены на JSF-будущий (ой ли...) американский основной самолет (по количеству).

----------


## MADMAX

> Очевидно, вся суть этих бесполезных машин в пропаганде. Обратите внимание, как часто в проамериканских передачах показывают этот самолет (равно как и другие стелсы). При этом звучат слова "передовой", "суперсовременный", "оружие будущего", "непревзойденный", "не имеет аналогов", "...". Особое место в этих рассказах занимает упоминание стоимости. Вы никогда не задумывались над тем, почему в пронашенских передачах, когда рассказывают про какой-то самолет, редко называют его стоимость? Фраза о жутких миллионах и миллиардах долларов заставляет американцев испытывать "патриотический оргазм" (с). А то, что их всего семь штук (что даже и не упоминается)-не беда! У русских медведей и того нет... 
> 
> Что касается замены ф-117 на Ф-22. Вот тут (http://paralay.com/f24.html) написано, что функции "F-111, а также F-117 и  F-15E" будут, скорее всего, возложены на JSF-будущий (ой ли...) американский основной самолет (по количеству).


Вот к примеру 13 августа на авиабазу Элмендорф (шт. Аляска) прибыл новенький истребитель F-22A в состав 525 иаэ... Всего на авиабазе Элмендорф планируется развернуть около 40 таких истребителей... Да, по деньгам они не дешевые...
http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123111254

По мнению фирмы-разработчика, цена одного серийного самолета F-22A в этих условиях составит 72 млн дол. (против 32 млн, заложенных в первоначальные планы), однако специалисты конгресса называли уже совершенно астрономическую сумму - порядка 100 млн дол. Наиболее радикальная часть законодателей полагала, что лучшим выходом из создавшегося положения для ВВС стало бы "волевое" решение о полном отказе от закупки F/A-22.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f22.html

Стоимость одного серийного самолета F-117A, по официальным данным на 1990 г., составила 42,6 млн. USD (примерно в такую же сумму американским налогоплательщикам обходился и F-15).
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f117.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> По мнению фирмы-разработчика, цена одного серийного самолета F-22A в этих условиях составит 72 млн дол. (против 32 млн, заложенных в первоначальные планы), однако специалисты конгресса называли уже совершенно астрономическую сумму - порядка 100 млн дол. Наиболее радикальная часть законодателей полагала, что лучшим выходом из создавшегося положения для ВВС стало бы "волевое" решение о полном отказе от закупки F/A-22.
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f22.html


Вот планы закупок в различное время:




> ...Для ВВС США планируется построить 750 самолетов F-22. Предполагалось ежегодно, начиная с 1999 года, выпускать по 72 таких самолета, но в настоящее время это число уменьшено до 48, и такой темп будет достигнут только в 2001 году...
> 
> ...Если в программе и случались задержки, то основной причиной их были недостаточные капиталовложения. Так, бюджетные ограничения дважды заставляли перенести дату первого полета "Рэптора". Пентагону пришлось снизить и планируемый парк F-22 с 648 до 438 машин, что привело к удорожанию серийного самолета. Сегодня ожидаемая средняя цена F-22 составляет 71 млн. USD в ценах 1996 г...


http://paralay.com/f22.html

В настоящее время Пентагон уже планирует приобрести в общей сложности 183 самолета этого типа, что, соответственно, сильно ударит по стоимости-она уже перевалила за 130 млн зеленых рублей, если мне не изменяет память.




> Стоимость одного серийного самолета F-117A, по официальным данным на 1990 г., составила 42,6 млн. USD (примерно в такую же сумму американским налогоплательщикам обходился и F-15).
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f117.html


Что-то с трудом в это верится. Если бы все было так хорошо, то они бы их всяко больше, чем 50 штук, наклепали.

Вот фото кабины Ф-22 и общая схема:

----------


## MADMAX

Что-то с трудом в это верится. Если бы все было так хорошо, то они бы их всяко больше, чем 50 штук, наклепали.


Если речь идет о F-117A, то так оно и есть... Около 52 самолетов данного типа было склеплено... :-)
Retirement

In February 2006, the Pentagon proposed to speed up retirement of the F-117 Nighthawk and U-2 spy plane to save about $2 billion. To make room for the new F-22 Raptor stealth fighter, and the unmanned reconnaissance drone RQ-4 Global Hawk, the Pentagon wil retire all 52 F-117s in 2008 and the U-2s by 2011.
http://www.air-attack.com/page/44/F-117A-Nighthawk.html

----------


## MADMAX

С понедельника 18 августа с.г. на авиабазе Барксдейл (шт. Луизиана) в составе 2 тбакр 8 ВА БАК ВВС США началась инспекторская проверка боевой готовности сил и средств крыла в ядерном сноряжении. Одной из пунктов которой, явилась проверка готовности экипажей и бомбардировщиков к массовому взлету... Так в четверг 21 августа с авиабазы Барксдейл был осуществлен массовый взлет самолетов B-52H (около 13 единиц). Интервал между взлетом самолетов не должен превышать около 5 минут...

http://www.barksdale.af.mil/news/sto...3111900&page=3

----------


## [RUS] MK

> С понедельника 18 августа с.г. на авиабазе Барксдейл (шт. Луизиана) в составе 2 тбакр 8 ВА БАК ВВС США началась инспекторская проверка боевой готовности сил и средств крыла в ядерном сноряжении. Одной из пунктов которой, явилась проверка готовности экипажей и бомбардировщиков к массовому взлету... Так в четверг 21 августа с авиабазы Барксдейл был осуществлен массовый взлет самолетов B-52H (около 13 единиц). Интервал между взлетом самолетов не должен превышать около 5 минут...
> 
> http://www.barksdale.af.mil/news/sto...3111900&page=3


А у нас такие учения проводятся, не в курсе?

----------


## MADMAX

Про наши учения я не в курсе... Я думаю что проводятся... Только редко...

----------


## Nazar

> Если речь идет о F-117A, то так оно и есть... Около 52 самолетов данного типа было склеплено... :-)
> Retirement
> 
> I


59 их серийных было.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот к примеру 13 августа на авиабазу Элмендорф (шт. Аляска) прибыл новенький истребитель F-22A в состав 525 иаэ... Всего на авиабазе Элмендорф планируется развернуть около 40 таких истребителей... Да, по деньгам они не дешевые...
> http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123111254
> 
>  Стоимость одного серийного самолета F-117A, по официальным данным на 1990 г., составила 42,6 млн. USD (примерно в такую же сумму американским налогоплательщикам обходился и F-15).
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f117.html


 Могли заломить и большую сумму... Удивительного в этом явлении ничего нет.Весь мир поддерживает навязанные баксы (помнится в конце 60-х Де Голль попытался поменять зеленую бумагу на реальное золото США и что из этого вышло).1967г на Западе валютный кризис до него цена на золото- тройскую унцию (31,1гр) бала равна 35$.21 марта 1968г впервые за 35 лет после Мирового кризиса(1929-33гг) цена выросла до 39,5$ за унцию,а к 1974г цена скакнуло до 200$!!!! 19 января 1980года на валютных рынках мира давали 835$ за унцию. А то Америка,Америка...

----------


## MADMAX

В течение этой недели в зоне Тихого океана экипажами стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США отрабатывается комплекс учебно-боевых задач по имитации пусков крылатых ракет класса «Земля – Воздух» в рамках концепции «Глоубл рич/Глоубл пауэр» (Глобальная досягаемость/Глобальная мощь). В рамках данной концепции в ходе операции под условным наименованием «КОА лайтнинг» экипажи бомбардировщиков осуществляют беспосадочный полет с авиабазы передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) в район полигонного комплекса, расположенного на территории штата Гавайи, где отрабатывают комплекс учебно-боевых задач по имитации пусков крылатых ракет класса «Земля – Воздух». После отработки задач возвращаются на авиабазу вылета. Полеты осуществляются по два самолета. К операции привлекаются бомбардировщики B-52H из состава 20 тбаэ 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США. В ходе полетов также отрабатываются вопросы дозаправки самолетов топливом в воздухе. Полет бомбардировщиков составляет около 20 часов. Всего будет осуществлено шесть парных вылетов общей продолжительностью 121 час, использовано около 400000 фунтов (181436 кг) топлива.
Информационный источник: http://www.andersen.af.mil/news/index.asp

----------


## MADMAX

2 сентября опубликованы результаты расследования столкновения 7 марта с.г. самолета стратегической бомбардировочной авиации B-1B ВВС США с двумя пожарными машинами на авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва). Самолет приписан к 28 тбакр (Элсворт, шт. Южная Дакота) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США.
Причиной столкновения стал отказ распределительного клапана тормозной системы самолета и наклон рулежной дорожки, по причине которого самолет начал катиться после отключения двигателей. В результате инцидента никто не пострадал. Повреждения получили самолет и две пожарные машины общей суммой в 5,8 млн. долларов. На авиабазу Андерсен самолет осуществил вынужденную посадку по техническим причинам при перелете с авиабазы Чанги (Сингапур) на авиабазу постоянной дислокации. В Сингапуре данный самолет привлекался к выставке авиационной техники. 
Информационный источник: http://www.ellsworth.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123114739

----------


## MADMAX

Недавно в период со 2 по 5 октября с.г. на авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) была проведена плановая замена самолетов стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США. Более 5 бомбардировщиков B-52H (скорее всего 8) из состава 23 тбаэ (http://www.minot.af.mil/units/5bwunits.asp) 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США осуществили перелет с авиабазы постоянной дислокации на авиабазу Андерсен. Там они заменили 8 B-52H из состава 20 тбаэ (http://www.barksdale.af.mil/units/) 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США, которые улетели на авиабазу постоянной дислокации... За время пребывания на авиабазе Андерсен летный экипаж из состава 20 тбаэ 2 тбакр выполнил 182 вылета общей продолжительностью более чем 1300 часов по планам командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана и 14 миссий, в ходе которых было совершено 59 вылетов в районы трех континентов, отработали задачи с участниками из семи союзных государств... Отработка задач проводилась с самолетами таких типов как F-15E, F-16, F-15C, F-22A и P-3C. Напомню, 21 июля с.г. при выполнении демонстрационного полета потерпел крушение один бомбардировщик B-52H. Все 6 членов экипажа погибли. Бомбардировщики B-52H из состава 23 тбаэ 5 тбакр пробудут на авиабазе Андерсен четыре месяца (т.е. где-то до конца января следующего года).
Источники: http://www.pacaf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123117841
http://www.airforce-magazine.com/Pages/default.aspx (новость за 7 октября)

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый MADMAX
Предлагаю как говорится расставить точки над I.Просьба исправлять если будут присутствуют ошибки.Итак-
Тема "Стратегическая бомбардировочная авиация ВВС США"-иными словами САК(SAC-Strategic Air Command) с пропуском двух элементов ТРИАДЫ  МБР и АПЛ.Штаб авиабаза Оффут, штат Небраска.8-я Воздушная армия (штаб Louisiana) и 15 Воздушная армия (штаб Kalifornien).В состав 8-й ВА входили 7-я АД (дислокация была в Германии-выведена),19-я АД(штат Техас ),40-я АД(штат Мичиган),42-я(штат Арканзас) и 45-я АД(штат Нью-Гэмпшир).7-я АД своего постоянного места в Европе не имела- куда делась????
 В состав 15-й ВА входили 3-я АД(о.Гуам),4-я АД(штат Вайоминг),12-я АД(штат Техас),14-я АД(штат Калифорния),47-я АД(штат Вашингтон),57-я АД(штат Сев.Дакота).3-я АД не имела боевого состава-обеспечивала в зоне Тихого океана взаимодействие между САК и ВВС.Заправка топливом и т.д.Опять-же вопрос с 14-й АД, которая по сути выполняла стратег.разведывательные функции имея в своем составе SR-71,U-2,TR-1,RC-135. Понятное дело,что в настоящий момент 14-я АД умерла.Интересует численность В-1,B-2,B-52,KC-135 в каждой АД
И последний вопрос,который хотелось задать-насчет самолетов №1 и №2
Boeing 747  US Air Force ранее входивщих в SAC.
С уважением

----------


## MADMAX

Уважаемый Alexvolf, данные, которые вы представили, давно уже устарели…
Распишу вам нынешний состав стратегической бомбардировочной авиации США. Итак. Все бомбардировщики входят в состав боевого авиационного командования ВВС США (штаб авиабаза Ланглей, штат Вирджиния) (http://www.acc.af.mil/units/). Существует пять тяжелых бомбардировочных авиационных крыла (тбакр).
509 тбакр (штаб авиабаза Уайтмэн, штат Миссури) на вооружении бомбардировщики B-2A (http://www.whiteman.af.mil/units/):
–	13 тяжелая бомбардировочная авиационная эскадрилья (тбаэ);
–	393 тбаэ.
2 тбакр (штаб авиабаза Барксдейл, штат Луизиана) на вооружении бомбардировщики B-52H (http://www.barksdale.af.mil/units/):
–	11 тбаэ;
–	20 тбаэ
–	96 тбаэ.
5 тбакр (штаб авиабаза Майнот, штат Северная Дакота) на вооружении бомбардировщики B-52H (http://www.minot.af.mil/units/5bwunits.asp):
–	23 тбаэ.
7 тбакр (штаб авиабаза Дайс, штат Техас) на вооружении бомбардировщики B-1B (http://www.dyess.af.mil/units/):
–	9 тбаэ;
–	28 тбаэ.
28 тбакр (штаб авиабаза Элсворт, штат Южная Дакота) на вооружении бомбардировщики B-1B (http://www.ellsworth.af.mil/units/):
–	34 тбаэ;
–	37 тбаэ.
Бомбардировщики B-2A и B-52H могут нести на своем борту ядерное оружие крылатые ракеты и авиабомбы) и оперативно подчинены объединенному стратегическому командованию (штаб авиабаза Оффут, штат Небраска), но прошу заметить, что так сказать в "мирное время" они входят в состав боевого авиационного командования ВВС США. Бомбардировщики B-1B выведены из ядерного статуса и в настоящее время задействуются для выполнения задач непосредственной авиационной поддержки в обычном снаряжении по целям в Ираке и Афганистане.
Существует также эскадрилья в составе командования Резерва ВВС США, а именно:
917 акр (штаб авиабаза Барксдейл, штат Луизиана) на вооружении бомбардировщики B-52H:
–	93 тбаэ.
Также несколько самолетов бомбардировочной авиации находятся в составе 419 испытательной авиационной эскадрильи 412 испытательного авиационного крыла (штаб авиабаза Эдвардс, штат Калифорния) командования материально-технического обеспечения ВВС США.
Если возникнет ядерная война, то в первую очередь, конечно, будут задействованы силы МБР, далее бомбардировочная авиация (2 тбакр, 5 тбакр, 509 тбакр) ну и в конце силы ПЛАРБ.
По нынешнему количеству в боевом составе самолетов я точно не могу сказать, так как сейчас проводятся мероприятия по снятию с вооружения некоторого количества бомбардировщиков, в частности, к примеру, проходила информация о снятии с вооружения 18 B-52H.
Чуть позже я выложу инфу по поводу моих подсчетов бомбардировщиков… 
Разведчики U-2 находятся в составе 9 разведывательного авиационного крыла (штаб авиабаза Бил, штат Калифорния) (http://www.beale.af.mil/units/), самолеты RC-135 в составе 55 авиационного крыла (штаб авиабаза Оффут, штат Небраска) (http://www.offutt.af.mil/units/).
По поводу заправщиков, то их просто куча везде… Они находятся в составе ВВС национальной гвардии, командования воздушных перебросок, командования Резерва ВВС, также в Европе и зоне Тихого океана…

----------


## MADMAX

В прикрепленном файле мои подсчеты по поводу действующей на данный момент бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США. Информация бралась по бортовым номерам из базы данных с сайта: http://www.scramble.nl/milbase.htm, бортовые номера не помню ссылку где брал...
Не исключено, что эти данные не совсем точны...

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, с 21 по 28 октября на авиабазах Барксдейл (шт. Луизиана) и Майнот (шт. Северная Дакота) проводились учения стратегической авиации... К учениям привлекались большое количество бомбардировщиков B-52H из состава 2 тбакр и 5 тбакр... Экипажи, технический и обслуживающий персонал отрабатывали много различных задач в ходе учения... В основном были отработаны задачи массового взлета бомбардировщиков (в ходе учения "Prairie Vigilance 09-2") и имитацию применения систем бортового вооружения по целям на полигонах штатов Южная Дакота, Канзас и Техас. Также проводилась проверка боеготовности 2 тбакр в ядерном снаряжении (NORE)...
Источники: http://www.barksdale.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123122998
http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.a...3121615&page=3

----------


## MADMAX

В зоне Тихого океана в районе Японии в период с 13 по 19 ноября 2008 года прошли совместные ежегодные учения ВВС США и военно-морских сил самообороны Японии под названием «AnnualEx 20G». Целью данного учения явилась отработка совместных боевых действий в интересах защиты Японии.
К учению от ВВС США привлекались стратегические бомбардировщики B-52H из состава 23 тбаэ 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) (www.minot.af.mil), которые в рамках учения осуществили более 10 вылетов с авиабазы передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам) в район Японии и обратно. Экипажи бомбардировщиков выполняли миссии как в качестве союзных сил (роль «синих»), осуществляя поиск и уничтожение условных вражеских кораблей, так и в роли «красных», осуществляя имитацию прорыва корабельной системы ПВО.
К учению также привлекался АВМА «Джордж Вашингтон», посредством которого, осуществлялась координация действий экипажей бомбардировщиков.

----------


## Redan



----------


## MADMAX

Ну конечно я не скажу на кого работаю... Так, если как-нибудь потом, на ушко...

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну конечно я не скажу на кого работаю... Так, если как-нибудь потом, на ушко...


 Да с приходом службовцев повеяло 1937г...Редан Успокойтесь.На этом форуме уже все давно знают полковника ВВС США MADMAXа-он работает на нас -сливает данные про мериканцев и их друзей.А его каверзные вопросы и происки все четко пресекают.
Извиняюсь за оф-топ.Улыбнуло....

----------


## MADMAX

В период с 1 по 5 декабря на континентальной части США было проведено учение стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США и группы авианаводчиков под названием "Operation BoneWood Fury". К учению привлекались бомбардировщики B-1B из состава 9 тяжелой бомбардировочной авиационной эскадрильи 7 тбакр (Дайс, шт. Техас) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США и группа авианаводчиков из сотава 14 эскадрильи обеспечения воздушных операций (Форт-Брэгг, шт. Северная Каролина).
Основной целью учения явилась подготовка экипажей бомбардировочной авиации к предстоящему развертыванию (в начале 2009 года) на авиабазе передового базирования Эль-Удейд (Катар) в интересах операций США и союзников в Ираке и Афганистане.
Данное подразделение бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США будет заменять находящееся в зоне Персидского залива другую эскадрилью (из состава 28 тбакр (Элсворт, шт. Южная Дакота)).
В ходе учения экипажами отрабатывались вопросы оказания непосредственной авиационной поддержки с применением систем бортового вооружения (Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod) по движущимся целям, расположенным на территории полигонного комплекса "Brownwood" штата Техас, вопросов дозаправки топливом в воздухе, организации взаимодействия, управления и связи.
Всего к учению привлекалось 20 экипажей бомбардировочной авиации.
Совершено вылетов общей продолжительностью 27 часов.
Всего в ходе учения было отработано 22 задачи различного характера, сброшено более 36 авиационных бомб в инертном снаряжении, условно уничтожено 23 цели.

Радиообмен экипажа бомбардировщика B-1B с позывным "Dark 47" с диспетчером группы авианаводчиков с позывным " Hardrock 20":
Hardrock 20 (JTAC): "Dark 47, Hardrock 20, it looks like one of our detainees is fleeing our position." 
Dark 47 (B-1B): "Dark 47, contact on the mover." 
Hardrock 20: "Roger, continue to follow the subject, we are sending out a runner." 
Dark 47: "Dark 47 will comply." 
Источник: http://www.dyess.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123128432

----------


## MADMAX

29 декабря с.г. официальные лица командования ВВС США заявили, что с корпорацией "Нортруп Грумман" заключен контракт на модернизацию бортовой РЛС самолета стратегической бомбардировочной авиации B-2A стоимостью в 468 млн. долларов. 
Основная причина заключения контракта это замена составных частей бортовой РЛС на более современные компоненты электроники.
К программе по модернизации бортовой РЛС также привлекаются "Ратеон спэйс и эйрборн системз", "Лохид Мартин Системз Итегрейшн", "БАЕ Системз".
Испытания бортовой РЛС проводятся на авиабазе Эдвардс (гт. Калифорния).
Источник: http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123129776

----------


## MADMAX

Американцы гордятся своей авиацией... и также используют её для показательных полетов...

----------


## MADMAX

В период с 14 по 17 января с.г. на авиабазе Барксдейл (шт. Луизиана) была проведена первая фаза учения боеготовности сил и средств 2 тяжелого бомбардировочного авиационного крыла в обычном снаряжении. В ходе учения отрабатывались вопросы быстрого действия обслуживающего персонала по оснащению вооружением, экстренного подъема в воздух стратегических бомбардировщиков B-52H… 30 января планируется проведение второй фазы данного учения. Все эти мероприятия связаны с предстоящей в марте этого года инспекторской проверки. 

Источник: http://www.barksdale.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123132556

----------


## MADMAX

На позапрошлой неделе два бомбардировщика B-52H из состава 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана) в ходе операции под наименованием "Коронет дрэгон" совершили беспосадочный полет с авиабазы постоянной дислокации через Атлантический океан, Средиземное море, через воздушное пространство Ближнего Востока, в район Индийского океана, скорее всего на авиабазу Диего-Гарсия (это единственная авиабаза в зоне Индийского океана). Далее планировалось их убытие через авиабазу Андерсен (о. Гуам) Тихий океан на авиабазу постоянной дислокации. Тем самым экипажи выполнили кругосветное путешествие. В ходе полета экипажи отрабатывали различного рода задачи… От имитации нанесения ракетно-бобовых ударов до поддержании связи. Полет с авиабазы постоянной дислокации в зону Индийского океана составлял примерно 25 часов. А наша дальняя авиация совершала такие кругосветные путешествия?
Источник: http://www.barksdale.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123134129

----------


## MADMAX

В период со 2 по 13 февраля на авиабазе Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) было проведено совместное учение ВВС США и Японии под названием "Коуп норт-09/1". Основной целью которого явилось взаимодействие экипажей двух стран при отработке различного рода вопросов. В ходе учения отрабатывались следующие основные вопросы: ведение совместного воздушного боя, уничтожение наземных целей, ведение РЭБ, дозаправка топливом в воздухе, осуществление управления, взаимодействия и связи.
К учению привлекались: 
- бомбардировщики B-52H из состава 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США,
- 10 F-16C/D из состава 18 иаэ "агрессор" 354 иакр (Айельсон, шт. Аляска) 11 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана,
- 8 F-2 ВВС Японии,
- 2 E-2C ДРЛО ВВС Японии,
- самолеты РЭБ EA-6B ВМС США.

----------


## MADMAX

После пятимесячного экспедиционного развертывания на авиабазе Андерсен (о. Гуам) в зоне Тихого океана шесть самолетов стратегической бомбардировочной авиации B-52H и около 250 военнослужащих из состава 23 тбаэ 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) отправились домой на заслуженный отдых.
За время экспедиционного развертывания данное подразделение участвовало в ряде учений таких как ВВС США и Японии "Коуп норт", "Эйсиз норт", "Ред флэг-Аляска". Экипажами бомбардировщиков было отработано более 170 учебно-боевых вылетов общей продолжительностью более 1050 часов, сброшено более 201395 кг бомб. 
23 февраля на смену самолетам B-52H с целью четырехмесячного экспедиционного развертывания на авиабазу Андерсен прибыли четыре бомбардировщика B-2A и более 250 военнослужащих из состава 13 тбаэ 509 тбакр (Уайтмэн, шт. Миссури). На данной авиабазе с Аляскинскими истребителями F-22A из состава 90 иаэ 3 акр (Элмендорф, шт. Аляска)  заправщиками KC-135 из состава 434 заправочной авиаэскадрильи будут отрабатывать комплекс учебно-боевых задач. Это первый случай, когда на авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен в зоне Тихого океана одновременно развернуты бомбардировщики B-2A и истребители F-22A выполненные по технологии "Стелс". 
Источник: http://www.andersen.af.mil/news/stor...p?id=123137004
http://www.andersen.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123136979

----------


## MADMAX

6 апреля с.г. в ходе открытия игры и звучания национального гимна США два стратегических бомбардировщика B-1B из состава 9 тбаэ 7 тбакр (Дайс, шт. Техас) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США совершили показательный полет над стадионом города Арлингтон (шт. Техас).

----------


## MADMAX

Недавно с авиабазы передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) на авиабазу постоянной дислокации убыли 12 истребителей F-22A из состава 90 иаэ 3 акр (Элмендорф, шт. Аляска) командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана. Данные самолеты находились на авиабазе Андерсен с середины января с.г. в течение 3 месяцев с целью отработки задач экспедиционного развертывания и взаимодействия в ходе различного рода учебно-боевых мероприятий с бомбардировщиками B-2A из состава 13 экспедиционной авиационной эскадрильи 509 тбакр (Уайтмэн, шт. Миссури) боевого авиационного командования ВВС США, также выполненных по технологии "Стелс". Это первое совместное экспедиционное развертывание истребителей F-22A и бомбардировщиков B-2A. На истребителях F-22A в районе авиабазы Андерсен в ходе экспедиционного развертывания было совершено более чем 750 вылетов. На авиабазе Андерсен в данный момент базируются четыре бомбардировщика B-2A.

Источник: http://www.pacaf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123145382

----------


## MADMAX

В период с 22 апреля по 1 мая 2009 года на авиабазе Майнот (шт. Северная Дакота) проводится совместное учебно-боевое мероприятие по проверке боеготовности сил 2 и 5 тбакр в ядерном снаряжении типа "NORE" (Nuclear Operational Readiness Exercise) под названием "Prairie Vigilance-09/7". Целью данного мероприятия является проверка боевой готовности экипажей и обслуживающего персонала к действиям стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США в ядерном снаряжении. С целью участия в данном учении на авиабазу Майнот с авиабазы постоянной дислокации прибыли бомбардировщики B-52H из состава 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США.
Источники: http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123145687
http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.a...3145999&page=2

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, что и требовалось ожидать... 29 апреля с.г. на авиабазе Майнот (шт. Северная Дакота) экипажами стратегических бомбардировщиков B-52H отрабатывался вопрос экстренного взлета... тем самым выводя самолеты из под удара ппротивника по авиабазе. 
В этот день к отработке данного вопроса привлекались 12 бомбардировщиков B-52H...
Источник: http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123146826

----------


## alexvolf

> Итак, что и требовалось ожидать... 29 апреля с.г. на авиабазе Майнот (шт. Северная Дакота) экипажами стратегических бомбардировщиков B-52H отрабатывался вопрос экстренного взлета... тем самым выводя самолеты из под удара ппротивника по авиабазе. 
> В этот день к отработке данного вопроса привлекались 12 бомбардировщиков B-52H...
> Источник: http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123146826


 Уважаемый MADMAX
Если разрешите такой Вопрос-создается впечетление о безмерном количестве В-52 находящихся в различных уголках планеты.Можно назвать число (общее количество) и конкретно число 52 разбросанных
по АБ.
С уважением

----------


## MADMAX

По поводу общего числа бомбардировщиков, то действующих примерно около 76 самолетов B-52H. Боевой состав стратегической бомбардировочной авиации я расписывал вот здесь: Стратегическая бомбардировочная авиация ВВС США
Видел информацию, что 18 самолетов было уже снято с вооружения. А также в связи с оргштатными мероприятиями на континентальной части США количественный состав в подразделениях СБА будет меняться. Об этом я писал здесь: Стратегическая бомбардировочная авиация ВВС США
За пределами континентальной части США самолетов стратегической бомбардировочной авиации B-52H сейчас нет. Кроме четырех самолетов B-2A, которые на данный момент дислоцируются на авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) в зоне Тихого океана с целью отработки экспедиционных учебно-боевых задач и отработки вопросов взаимодействия с авиационными подразделениями зоны Тихого океана и союзными странами. Я стараюсь следить за всеми событиями которые касаются стратегической бомбардировочной авиации США.

----------


## MADMAX

Бомбардировщик B-1B (б/н 85-0066) из состава 37 тяжелой бомбардировочной авиаэскадрильи 28 тбакр (Элсворт, шт. Южная Дакота) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США 29 апреля 2009 года осуществил посадку на авиабазу постоянной дислокации после прохождения долгосрочного ремонта общей продолжительностью около 15000 часов. Данный самолет в виду неисправности тормозной системы при посадке на авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) получил повреждения.
Источник: http://www.ellsworth.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123147638

----------


## skymaster

06.05.07 где 15-16 мск 2 x 52 из R-06 метали Мк82 на грядке с тюльпанами. Грядка стандартная.

----------


## skymaster

инфа по мероприятию б.г. крыла 2 и 5 очень помогла...Спаибо!

----------


## MADMAX

Всегда пожалуйста... И ник мне ваш понравился... Уж очень знакомый он мне... Я где-то его уже слышал, и не раз... Вроде в ГКСС ВВС США... :-)

----------


## Холостяк

> Всегда пожалуйста... И ник мне ваш понравился... Уж очень знакомый он мне... Я где-то его уже слышал, и не раз... Вроде в ГКСС ВВС США... :-)


Неужели американосы тут как тут? Бхахахахаха!!!
Я, кстати, уже постил как-то информацию, что у американосов есть специальные конторы и люди для подобных дел... Эти парни посещают целенаправленно форумы и выполняют свою работу - анализируют, провоцируют, пропагандируют...  Даже было где-то, что одной из задач этих контор это пропаганда внешней политики США, в частности обеление развязанных агрессий в Ираке, Афгане, Югославии, реклама побед в том числе и во Второй Мировой при этом принижение роли СССР, да и вообще откровенная клевета в адрес Советского Союза, политики современной России....
Вот и сейчас....

----------


## MADMAX

Да, Холостяк... Сейчас везде идет информационная война... Причем иной раз такое напишут или покажут, что аж как-то начинаешь задумываться, типа то ли лыжи не едут, то ли и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## skymaster

Если,вы намекаете...на то.что я агент 007, от чего бы мне-шифроваться?
полигон Влихорс(Нидерданды), зашифровал , как грядка с тюльпанами...А :Confused: 
"Только наш человек..."(М. Задорнов)
да в ГКСС при проведении ...особых мероприятий СНС
 :Tongue:

----------


## MADMAX

Уважаемый Skymaster, дайте пожалуйста адрес источника на котором вы получили информацию о полетах двух B-52H в район грядки с тюльпанами...

----------


## MADMAX

Недавно экипажами бомбардировщиков B-2A, дислоцирующихся на авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) осуществлялись дальние полеты в район штата Аляска и обратно. Полет приблизительно составлял 20 часов. Это один из отрабатываемых вопросов подготовки экипажей бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США к дальним полетам. Операция, в рамках которой совершались полеты, называется "Полярная молния".
Источник: http://www.andersen.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123148516

----------


## skymaster

адрес источника на котором  :Redface: 

Мне мой друг скинул инфу, а ссылкой -я не интересовался. Даю англ вариант: 6 may 11-12z, 2 В-52 barksdale visit The Cornfield range in  Netherland at Vlieland.Drop bombs 6 mk.82
Все, что есть про другое говорить не буду, Я пока никому не доверяю :Cool: 
Хоть ВЫ и выкладываете инфу. со ссылкой  на источники.  Так или иначе,я все равно,-благодарен Вам.

----------


## MADMAX

Отлично, это скорее всего ваш друг на форуме радиолюбителей нашел информацию... Полезная инфа... Так как я, как вы уже заметили, интересуюсь бомбардировочной авиацией США.

----------


## Холостяк

*Из информации о боевой подготовке ф-117.... Касаемо "клумбы с тюльпанами"...*
Самолеты F-117 из состава 415 иаэ 49 иакр перелетали на авиабазу нидерландских ВВС Гильзе-Райен. Для организации взаимодействия с планирующими органами НАТО командование 49 иакр заблаговременно направляло в штаб 2 ОТАК (Колкер, ФРГ) группу связи, в состав которой был включен летчик, обладающий значительным опытом полетов на самолете F-117. Специалисты группы налаживали рабочий контакт со штабными офицерами 2 ОТАК, в результате чего "интеграция F-117 в командно-управленческие структуры НАТО проходила относительно быстро и без осложнений". 
Помимо группы связи, американцы перебросывали из США в Европу комплект специализированной системы обеспечения боевого вылета (СОБВ)2, используемый при проведении боевой подготовки. Он доставлялся в Нидерланды на борту транспортного самолета С-141В "Старлифтер" и в течение 1 сут развертывался и полностью подготовливался к работе на авиабазе Гильзе-Райен. С началом учений F-117 привлекались к полетам исключительно в ночное время, когда все остальные участвовавшие в них самолеты и вертолеты (кроме заправщиков с английской авиабазы Мидценхолл) в воздух не поднимались. По мнению американских офицеров, такая методика использования F-117 полностью соответствует взглядам командования ВВС СИТА на характер боевого применения этих самолетов, однако в реальных условиях летчики будут выполнять задачи на фоне активного противодействия со стороны авиации противника и в каждом конкретном случае перед ними будут ставиться сложные задания, предусматривающие нанесение ударов по защищенным объектам в условиях сильного противодействия ПВО и истребительной авиации противника. Самолеты ВВС стран НАТО привлекались к совместным действиям с F-117 только в качестве ложных целей и самолетов "противника". 
Проводившиеся в ходе учений полеты имели среднюю продолжительность более 2 ч и выполнялись на высотах около 300 м. Обычно во время полета летчики производили дозаправку топливом в воздухе только раз и наносили условные бомбовые удары по объектам, расположенным на территории Дании или земли Саар (ФРГ). Кроме того, на авиационном полигоне Влиехорс, расположенном на о.Влиеланд (Дания), выполнялось практическое бомбометание с использованием учебных авиабомб ВО11-33. В бомбоотсеке самолета могут быть размещены две авиабомбы такого типа, закрепленные на подвесной установке 51Ш-20. Конструктивно выполненная в виде раздвижной трапеции, она после раскрытия створок бомбоотсека выдвигается вниз, выводя бомбы в набегающий поток воздуха непосредственно перед их сбросом. 

Я несколько удивлен *"тихой работой Больших"* на полигоне Влиехорс. Прикрепляю район полигона...

----------


## skymaster

Здравствуйте!
долго меня не было...
1.Скажите когда F117 прилетали?
2.Странно, но лет 5 назад- с141 сняли с вооружения? :Confused: 
3. В одном из сообщении MadMax писал о двух мероприятиях СБА с участием
"52" типа "Prairie Vigilance-09" сроки только 2 и 7 части , а где и когда отрабатывали еще. Мы тут прикинули..., и во общем,-это мероприятие накладывается на СБУ ОСК...! ВО КАК!
4.Есть ли у ВАС какая либо инфа по заменам АЭФ?
5. Есть ли инфа по модернизации "1" системой наведения, разведки и целеуказания  (точно не помню)
Sniper Advanced POD (как то так... :Rolleyes: )
Спасибо!
P.S. Скучно, стало. Ушли в цифру...

----------


## Холостяк

> Здравствуйте!
> долго меня не было...
> 1.Скажите когда F117 прилетали?
> 2.Странно, но лет 5 назад- с141 сняли с вооружения?
> ...


Прилетали.... Так правильно - когда на вооружении и были! Во всю они там тренировались перед Югославией. 
Просто инфы что "большие" там работают не было. Вроде район маленький под стратегов.

----------


## skymaster

скорее всего ... друг на форуме радиолюбителей нашел информацию... 
Да! Он часто бывает на radioscanner.ru
приходиться прибегать к помощи ихней..
Этот парень находка...отдается своему делу весь..В последнее время с учетом реформы у многих, в том числе и у меня-руки опускаются!

----------


## skymaster

Район маленький! Но они часто и раньше туда летали! Влиехорс -стандартный полигон. А вот Влиеланд? Как придаток Фризских островов...(?)
Югославию я в бурсе застал. Но наши старожилы помнят.
Информация в настоящее время нужна свежая. Только за счет инета и питаешься ею, т.к. все исчезает. Вот на споттеров и любителяй авиации запада надеешься, - ну конечно и на форум СБА! :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

SkyMaster this is Madmax...
F-117 уже отлетали своё... поэтому они давно летали в район "клумбы с тюльпанами"... 
По поводу замены АЭФ есть, но я не помню где брал...
По снайпер PODу надо искать... для этого существует много поисковых систем...
Вот одна например хорошая: www.altavista.com

----------


## skymaster

Madmax Madmax Maddog copy all over
По снайперу нашел на офиц. сайте Локхида и прочих местах.
Интересная штука, практически аналог лантирна. Стоит отметить, что  в этом бревне стоит профес. камера ("зеркалка") Никон Д-300.
аэф тоже нашел, но мало..
Кстати, вчера 2х52 из 5 ходили в тоз по программе "Nuclear Safety Instracture"
А что по поводу ежемесячных мероприятий типа NORE(на форуме есть даты 2 и 7 части), Вы так и не ответили...

----------


## MADMAX

К сожалению у меня нет данных по остальным подразделениям...

----------


## Холостяк

*B-1B Lancer Units in Combat:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/23804541...rchive.net.rar

----------


## MADMAX

Ах Холостяк, был бы у меня ввысокоскоростной безлимитный Интернет я бы с удовольствием посмотрел бы этот ролик...

----------


## Холостяк

> Ах Холостяк, был бы у меня ввысокоскоростной безлимитный Интернет я бы с удовольствием посмотрел бы этот ролик...


Это 18 мГбайтная книга в акробате на английском про бамбер...

----------


## MADMAX

А-а-а, это книга... Понятно...

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, четыре стратегических бомбардировщика B-2A из состава 13 тбаэ 509 тбакр отдежурили в зоне Тихого океана и собираются домой, на континентальную часть США, на авиабазу Уайтмэн (шт. Миссури). На авиабазе Андерсен (о. Гуам, Тихий океан) бомбардировщики пробыли 3,5 месяца, за это время экипажами самолетов было совершено более 120 вылетов общей продолжительностью более 700 часов. Основной отрабатываемой задачей в ходе передового развертывания являлась взаимодействие с пилотами истребителей F-22A, которые также выполнены по технологии "Стелс". А как известно из сценария учений серии "Красный флаг", которое проводится на авиабазе Неллис (шт. Невада) основным из отрабатываемых вопросов на учениях является уничтожение отдельных систем ПВО противника бомбардировщиками-невидимками, а истребители F-22A служат для прикрытия данных бомберов при отработке ими данного задания.

----------


## MADMAX

31 мая 2009 года с авиабазы Барксдейл (шт. Луизиана) на авиабазу Айельсон (Аляска) для участия в учении ВС США "Северный рубеж-2009" осуществили перелет не менее трех самолетов стратегической бомбардировочной авиации B-52H из состава 2 тбакр ВВС США. Интересно, может это быть связано как то с напряженной обстановкой вокруг КНДР??? Ведь учение "Северный рубеж-2009" согласно планам начнется аж 11 июня…
Источник: http://www.pacaf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123152259

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, 30 мая с.г. на авиабазу передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Тихий океан) для выполнения задач экспедиционного развертывания прибыли три самолета стратегической бомбардировочной авиации B-52H и около 300 военнослужащих из состава 96 тбаэ 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана). Они заменят 4 бомбардировщика B-2A из состава 509 тбакр (Уайтмэн, шт. Миссури), которые убыли 2 июня с.г. на авиабазу постоянной дислокации...
Источник: http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123152661

----------


## Холостяк

*B-2A Spirit Units In Combat-Combat*



http://rapidshare.com/files/23804686...rchive.net.rar

----------


## MADMAX

В период с 15 по 24 июля с.г., экипажи бомбардировщиков B-52H из состава 96 тбаэ 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана) в ходе учения ВС США и Австралии "Талисман сэйбр-2009" (Talisman Saber-2009) отработали комплекс учебно-боевых задач. В ходе учения экипажами было совершенно 10 вылетов с авиабазы передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) в район одного из полигонов Австралии, где ими был отработан комплекс учебно-боевых задач по применению систем бортового вооружения. Общая продолжительность полетов составила более 110 часов.
Источник: http://www.pacaf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123160852

----------


## MADMAX

На авиабазе Майнот (шт. Северная Дакота) в период с 7 по 10 декабря 2009 года было проведено частное учение по проверке боеготовности сил и средств 5 тяжелого бомбардировочного авиакрыла в ядерном снаряжении типа «NORE» (Nuclear Operational Readiness Exercise) под условным наименованием «Степная бдительность-12/2» (Prairie Vigilance 12-2).

Источник: http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123182137

----------


## MADMAX

С 1 февраля 2010 года все стратегические бомбардировщики B-52H и B-2A переходят в подчинение командования "Глобального удара" (Global Strike Command)... Вот уже начали перекрашивать принадлежность на самолетах B-2A...

----------


## MADMAX

На авиабазу передового базирования Андерсен (остров Гуам) прибыли стратегические бомбардировщики B-2A и около 240 военнослужащих из состава 393 тбаэ 509 тбакр (авиабаза Уайтмэн, штат Миссури)... Они заменят бомбардировщиков B-52H из состава 20 тбаэ 2 тбакр (авиабаза Барксдейл, штат Луизиана)...
Источник: http://www.air-attack.com/news/artic...ersen-AFB.html

----------


## MADMAX

На авиабазе Барксдейл (штат Луизиана) 22 февраля было проведено частное учение по проверке боеготовности сил и средств 2 тяжелого бомбардировочного авиакрыла в ядерном снаряжении типа NORE (Nuclear Operational Readiness Exercise)... Основными отрабатываемыми вопросами в ходе данного учения явились: экстренная подготовка к массовому взлёту бомбардировщиков B-52H, их взлёт и имитация выхода на маршруты боевого применения (либо перелёт на запасные авиабазы с целью вывода из под удара противника). Действия личного состава авиабазы по тревоге (военное положение): ужесточение контрольно-пропускного режима, выполнение нормативов при выполнении мероприятий по защите от оружия массового поражения...
Источник: http://www.barksdale.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123192424

----------


## MADMAX

Не, ну, наверное, авиабаза Андерсен проклятое место... 26 февраля 2010 года у бомбардировщика B-2A при прогреве двигателей до взлёта произошло возгорание одного из двигателей...
http://www.pacificnewscenter.com/ind...how-rokstories

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, в связи с реорганизацией ВВС США, а в частности, создания командования «Глобальных ударов» и передачи в управление ядерного компонента сил стратегической бомбардировочной авиации (2 тбакр, 5 тбакр и 509 тбакр) в составе 917 акр командования резерва ВВС США тоже произошли изменения, а именно: в составе 917 акр теперь 20 бомбардировщиков B-52H, которые наряду с B-52H из состава 11 тбаэ 2 тбакр, будут задействоваться исключительно в учебных целях. 
8 февраля 2010 года два бомбардировщика с нестандартными позывными «Saint 14» и «Saint 15» осуществили учебно-тренировочный полёт в честь победы команды «New Orleans Saints». 
Ссылка: http://www.917wg.afrc.af.mil/news/st...p?id=123192851

----------


## MADMAX

В настоящее время в составе стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США всего 162 бомбардировщика, в том числе: 76 B-52H, 66 B-1B и 20 B-2A.

The Air Force has 76 B-52s today, along with 66 B-1Bs and 20 B-2A bombers.

----------


## MADMAX

На авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам, Марианские о-ва) дежурят 4 стратегических бомбардировщика B-2A: http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123193303

----------


## MADMAX

На авиабазе Барксдейл (штат Луизиана)  в период с 24 по 25 апреля пройдет авиашоу.
На фото подобное авиашоу, проведенное в 2009 году.

----------


## MADMAX

Видео массового взлёта бомбардировщиков (15 самолётов B-52H) с авиабазы Майнот (штат Северная Дакота) в ходе учения "Глобальная молния-2009"...
Источник: http://www.defencetalk.com/52-mito-d...e-minot-afb-nd

----------


## Полешук

> В настоящее время в составе стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США всего 162 бомбардировщика, в том числе: 76 B-52H, 66 B-1B и 20 B-2A.
> 
> The Air Force has 76 B-52s today, along with 66 B-1Bs and 20 B-2A bombers.


Еще ж, вроде, у НГ где-то 2 эскадрильи B-1B...

----------


## AC

> ...в ходе учения "Глобальная молния-2009"...
> Источник: http://www.defencetalk.com/52-mito-d...e-minot-afb-nd


Exercise "GLOBAL THUNDER" = "ГЛОБАЛЬНЫЙ ГРОМ" уж скорее...  :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

> Exercise "GLOBAL THUNDER" = "ГЛОБАЛЬНЫЙ ГРОМ" уж скорее...


Да, да... Точно... Тандер это же гром... Блин, что-то в последнее время косячу...

----------


## lont

очень интересная тема....  :Smile: 
жаль забросили  :Frown:

----------


## MADMAX

Стратегическая бомбардировочная авиация ВВС США продолжает показывать свои боевые возможности в Тихоокеанской зоне. Так, в совместном американо-австралийском учении ВВС США "Хамель", которое было проведено в период с 8 по 18 октября с.г. экипажами бомбардировщиков B-52H 23 тяжёлой бомбардировочной авиаэскадрильи, приписанной к 36 экспедиционному авиакрылу, дислоцированному на авиабазе передового базирования Андерсен (остров Гуам), отрабатывались вопросы взаимодействия с авианаводчиками Австралии. С авиабазы Андерсен в ходе учения бомбардировщики совершили около 12 вылетов, продолжительностью от 11 до 13 часов.
Источник: http://www.minot.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123228086

----------


## lont

MADMAX, не знаешь подробностей сегодняшней операции "Глобальная мощь" (Global Power)?

----------


## MADMAX

О-о-о, тсссссс... Пока не знаю... Операция "Ы"... Чтоб никто не догадался... А что товарищи радиолюбители говорят нам???

----------


## MADMAX

Ага... Толком ничего нет... Чтож, будем ждать релиза...

----------


## MADMAX

Caught on recording:

2007z  139.875  FORCE 80 and ETHYL 02  A-A discussing meet up with HAVOC flight.
2012z  341.750  FORCE 80 and HAVOC 20, 21, 22  AR-20NE primary.
2045z  123.900  FORCE 80 wkg Moncton Center with end AR requests.  HAVOC 22 is returning, he was air spare.

Logged earlier today:
FORCE 80 inbound to Bangor.  Staging there for this flight.

1614z  311.000  FORCE 80  inbound message for Bangor, Maine.
1616z  134.950  ZBW
1620z  124.250  ZBW
1621z  120.250  ZBW
1626z  118.925  Bangor approach

----------


## MADMAX

They're getting beyond my range now, time for a recap:

0035z  133.450  DEUCE 81  ZBW, breaking off soon, UHF for HAVOC?
0037z  269.300  HAVOC 20 flight of two  ZBW, block 24-25 up to block 27-28
0039z  250.250  HAVOC 20 and 21 on "Interplane"
0044z  133.450  DEUCE 81  ZBW, FL360.
0052z  269.300  HAVOC 20 flight ZBW concerns about fuel, request climb block 33-35 looking for block 35-36.
0053z  250.250  HAVOC  A-A, discussing FL, Speed, and ZBW.
0058z  370.900  HAVOC 20 flight  ZBW, check in.
0107z  274.750  HAVOC 21  wkg Westover Metro, need WX at Barksdale (current and next 5 hrs.)  Weather diverts good.  Tinker AFB is divert field.  Decided to go on to Barksdale and hold out through the T-storms.
0119z  290.350  HAVOC 20 flight  ZBW, check in block 36-37 direct Nashville. (Heads up JOE!!)

May put audio up on net later.  Will notify.

----------


## MADMAX

В учении ВВС США, Бельгии и ОАЭ "Красный флаг - 2011/2", которое было проведено с 19 января по 5 февраля 2011 года от стратегической бомбардировочной авиации ВВС США привлекались 4 самолёта B-52H из состава 2 тбакр (авиабаза Барксдейл, штат Луизиана) и 5 самолётов B-1B из состава 28 тбакр (авиабаза Элсворт, штат Южная Дакота).

----------


## MADMAX

Стратегические бомбардировщики B-1B 28 тбакр с авиабазы Элсворт (штат Южная Дакота) 27 марта с.г. работали по Ливии.

----------


## Sanych62

> 


 Для чего ему закрылки? ПМСМ - лишний вес и Сх. :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

> Стратегические бомбардировщики B-1B 28 тбакр с авиабазы Элсворт (штат Южная Дакота) 27 марта с.г. работали по Ливии.


Борта 85-0060,86-0095,86-0138 из 34BS.

----------


## An-Z

> Стратегические бомбардировщики B-1B 28 тбакр с авиабазы Элсворт (штат Южная Дакота) 27 марта с.г. работали по Ливии.


 :Smile: Надо же, и на Дакотшине зима затянулась... А не подскажете, что за штуковина у него под фюзеляжем висит, в носовой части, за передней стойкой?

----------


## Sr10

> А не подскажете, что за штуковина у него под фюзеляжем висит, в носовой части, за передней стойкой?


Контейнер системы Снайпер. 
Тут про него есть:  http://www.dyess.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123246802

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо! Как то раньше не обращал внимания на этот "подс"...

----------


## Nazar

Я не понял, они прямо с Дакоты по Ливии работали с дозаправками, или с промежуточными?

----------


## Sr10

Сканеры их слышали 27/3 на подходе к Европе (позывные BONE 35,36,37), и предположили что сядут на Moron.  Но там споттеры их не видели.
На сайте 28-го крыла говорится, что боевой вылет по Ливии осуществлен с континентальной части США, впервые для В1В. Надо понимать, что все-же беспосадочный...

----------


## Nazar

> Сканеры их слышали 27/3 на подходе к Европе (позывные BONE 35,36,37), и предположили что сядут на Moron.  Но там споттеры их не видели.
> На сайте 28-го крыла говорится, что боевой вылет по Ливии осуществлен с континентальной части США, впервые для В1В. Надо понимать, что все-же беспосадочный...


Не кисло они так слетали, дозаправки три-четыре наверное было, не меньше. :Confused:

----------


## KAPACb

> Не кисло они так слетали, дозаправки три-четыре наверное было, не меньше.


Не совсем понятно, а точнее совсем не понятно зачем ? С учётом себестоимости такой операции.

----------


## Sr10

> Не кисло они так слетали, дозаправки три-четыре наверное было, не меньше.


http://www.ellsworth.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123249091
Да, заметно, что они работой довольны. Но без подробностей...

----------


## Sr10

> Не совсем понятно, а точнее совсем не понятно зачем ? С учётом себестоимости такой операции.


Тренировка в основном, имхо. Снайпер - новая система, обкатывают экипажи в реальном деле. Фактически подтверждают расчеты на применение "стратегического штурмовика'. А по деньгам - могут себе позволить...

----------


## KAPACb

> Тренировка в основном, имхо. Снайпер - новая система, обкатывают экипажи в реальном деле. Фактически подтверждают расчеты на применение "стратегического штурмовика'. А по деньгам - могут себе позволить...


Снайпер может применятся и с тактических истребителей-бомбардировщиков.

По деньгам ... вероятно могут , несмотря на государственный долг который уже не подвергается исчислению

----------


## Sr10

> Снайпер может применятся и с тактических истребителей-бомбардировщиков.


Такими данными не располагаю, LCTP насколько мне известно, установлена только на В1В.

----------


## KAPACb

> Такими данными не располагаю, LCTP насколько мне известно, установлена только на В1В.


ето публично-доступная информация 

A LCTP, насколько я понимаю,  обозначает  новое програмное обеспечение для B1B чтобы обеспечить совместимость co Снайперoм.

----------


## MADMAX

С честью встречают.

----------


## An-Z

:) Не надо путать честь и воинское приветствие! А вот скажите, что символизирует пускание струи из "пожарки" при встрече самолётов? Вижу такое у них очень часто..

----------


## MADMAX

> :) Не надо путать честь и воинское приветствие! А вот скажите, что символизирует пускание струи из "пожарки" при встрече самолётов? Вижу такое у них очень часто..


Хех... А я и не путаю... Я сомневаюсь что вот каждый бомбардировщик они так приветствуют...
Ладно... Не будем разгоняться по этому поводу... Ни к чему... 
Вот ссылка на видео: http://goo.gl/rHiR6
А это ребят работа...

----------


## KAPACb

> А это ребят работа...


Работали судя по картинкам по ссылке GBU-31-ми

----------


## MADMAX

> Работали судя по картинкам по ссылке GBU-31-ми


Да... Именно ими...

----------


## Полешук

> С честью встречают.


Эх.
Жаль Каддафи не успел (не дали?) ВВС и ПВО обновить...

А то б, глядишь, так они гробы б с экипажами этих Лансеров встречали...

----------


## MADMAX

Около 250 военнослужащих и шесть бомбардировщиков B-52H из состава 69 экспедиционной бомбардировочной эскадрильи после пятимесячного передового базирования на авиабазе Андерсен (остров Гуам) в ближайшее время убудут на авиабазу постоянной дислокации Майнот в штате Северная Дакота.

----------


## reflex-yu

> Эх.
> Жаль Каддафи не успел (не дали?) ВВС и ПВО обновить...
> 
> А то б, глядишь, так они гробы б с экипажами этих Лансеров встречали...


Крайне сомнительно.Что могло там нашего быть из новейшего?С-300?Напомните ,в каком году последняя модификация была выпущена?Суховские машины последних модификаций-да!Достойные машины,но когда надо было их заказывать и в каком количестве и сколько лет потратить на освоение.А тут и заказы для Индии и другие могли б мы дополнительно выпусть нужное количество,где то 50,сомневаюсь.Нет шансов у Ливии-0.

----------


## Полешук

> ВВС США смогут заменить одним B-1B четыре B-52 
> 
> ВВС США проводят испытания новой пусковой установки карусельного типа для дальнего бомбардировщика B-1B Lancer, сообщает Defense Aerospace. В настоящее время на самолете установлена 16-ячеечная пусковая установка, на которую можно повесить до 15 корректируемых бомб JDAM; новая установка позволяет подвесить до 48 таких бомб. "Сейчас B-1B может нести в два раза больше бомб, чем B-52, а с новой установкой появляется теоретическая возможность превзойти старый бомбардировщик в четыре раза", - заявил командир 7-й оперативной группы полковник Джеральд Гудфеллоу. 
> 
> B-1B имеет три внутренних отсека вооружения, в которых установлены 16-ячеечные карусельные пусковые установки. Монтирование новых каруселей не потребует существенной переделки бомбовых отсеков самолета. Модифицированная пусковая установка является более универсальной - на нее можно подвешивать различное вооружение от ракет класса "воздух-поверхность" до бомб JDAM калибра 225 и 900 килограммов. Благодаря возможности сочетать в одном бомбоотсеке различные виды вооружений, B-1B получит большую гибкость применения, выполняя разнородные задачи за один вылет. 
> 
> "Новая пусковая установка позволит не только сэкономить деньги ВВС, но и даст возможность уменьшить количество пилотов, подвергающихся опасности в боевой ситуации, и это наш главный приоритет", - отметил Гудфеллоу. При этом не уточняется, каким образом увеличение бомбовой нагрузки скажется на летных характеристиках бомбардировщика. B-1B способен принимать во внутренние отсеки вооружения до 34 тонн боевой нагрузки и еще 22,7 тонны на внешних точках подвески. Очевидно, при увеличении внутренней нагрузки, внешнее вооружение применяться не будет.


URL: http://lenta.ru/news/2011/04/13/b1b/

----------


## MADMAX

Бомбардировщик B-2 слетал на Северный полюс.
http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/07/northpole/

----------


## MADMAX

Northrop Grumman переделает хвостовую часть бомбардировщиков B-2.
http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/10/b2/

----------


## Daemonmike

> Хех... А я и не путаю... Я сомневаюсь что вот каждый бомбардировщик они так приветствуют...
> Ладно... Не будем разгоняться по этому поводу... Ни к чему... 
> Вот ссылка на видео: http://goo.gl/rHiR6
> А это ребят работа...


Да, красиво слетали.

----------

